# Ideas and suggestions for vpsBoard



## MannDude

Hey folks, thanks for stopping by. Glad to see you here.

Like any new message board, we're seeking ways to cater towards our visitors as best as we possibly can. Whether you're a VPS hobbyist, utilizing your servers for your many projects or the first time VPS buyer with lots of questions. We want this community to grow as a trusted source of quality information with great and helpful members. With just a little bit of effort, you can help us do just that!

I've got a couple ideas that I want to share below, and am interested in reading feedback. I'd also like to see your suggestions too!

For starters, this place was never intended to be an 'alternative' to any existing forums. Instead it was created in an effort to create a community based resource of information that is easily accessible. I believe this forum can benefit both the visitors who will frequent as well as providers who will represent themselves here. I'm hoping that simple things like requiring moderator approval of newly submitted offers and reviews will allow us to get started on the right foot, protecting our visitors by 'here today, gone tomorrow' providers and scams. A feature I personally enjoyed on a large web hosting forum is the validation of posted reviews. At this time newly posted reviews will require moderation prior to becoming public to help prevent fake reviews and affiliate spamming.

The Questions and Answers forum is quite unique, and I'm excited that it exists. I'd like this place to one day be an active forum where individuals can ask questions regarding issues or errors they're experiencing with their VPS and in return be presented with helpful and honest answers from the community. The original poster is then able to select the best answer from the submitted replies and that selected reply will be displayed above all others and highlighted. This helps insure that future visitors are able to get the answer in the event they're coming here with the same original issue.

I've got quite a few unique ideas for vpsBoard, but first I have to see if they're possible. I'll likely return later and modify this post after I've had time to look into these more. Please feel free to leave feedback and submit suggestions. If you have any specific questions regarding vpsBoard, please feel free to ask and I'll be happy to answer them.


Once again, welcome to vpsBoard. I hope you enjoy your stay!


----------



## HostUS-Alexander

However stupid this sounds, a low end dedicated sub forum would be nice, as you can now buy dedicated servers for <$20


----------



## mojeda

HostUS said:


> However stupid this sounds, a low end dedicated sub forum would be nice, as you can now buy dedicated servers for <$20


this is *vps*board though?


----------



## MannDude

Well hardware talk like dedicated could fit in the providers hangout, yeah?

I'd like to add more forums, just understand I didn't want to do so with such low membership here. Looks bad to have too many forums with not much content. You guys can help with that though, by spreading the word and being active here. That'll help me feel more comfortable adding a couple extra forums down the road so I know they'll be used.


----------



## wdq

I'd like to have the website scroll to the last viewed post in a thread every time you click on it. LET is like that and it saves a lot of time and scrolling.


----------



## mojeda

wdq said:


> I'd like to have the website scroll to the last viewed post in a thread every time you click on it. LET is like that and it saves a lot of time and scrolling.


If you click the: star or bullet point to the left of the post titles it goes to the last post.







Edit:

However I do agree and it's an easy template edit.


----------



## bfj

Whoops, I missed this post =\

My suggestion:  http://vpsboard.com/index.php?/topic/41-favicon/


----------



## wdq

mojeda said:


> If you click the: star or bullet point to the left of the post titles it goes to the last post.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit:
> 
> However I do agree and it's an easy template edit.


Thanks for the info.


----------



## NickM

Once there are more offers, I think it would definitely make sense to split the offers category into a lower price category, and a higher price category, as well as having a category for dedicated servers.  You are, of course, absolutely right about not having too many subforums to start out.


----------



## Aldryic C'boas

Having the "View New Content" link on the footer as well as the header would be a bonus.  And on the mobile template, perhaps putting the menu icon on the footer as well?  (had to fight with the mobile theme a bit this afternoon, trying to get caught up on posts)


----------



## Marc M.

Enough is enough...



HostUS said:


> However stupid this sounds, a low end dedicated sub forum would be nice, as you can now buy dedicated servers for <$20


----------



## bfj

It would be nice if a user who signs up without using a referrer link, could give the person who referred them credit after the fact. 

Not sure if that would be easy to do or not, but yea.


----------



## MannDude

Hey everyone, MannDude here.

vpsBoard was created in early March, not as a 'replacement' for LET, but rather a place people could simply discuss Virtual Servers and related subjects. Big ones, small ones. Cheap ones and expensive ones. After the LET fiasco, the bulk of their community decided to migrate to vpsBoard. Well, I'm very happy to have you here and am looking for suggestions on how to make this place better for _you_. This is your community as much as it is mine or anyone else's. Your input is greatly appreciated and will help mold vpsBoard into a quality community for liked minded individuals, linux geeks, web-devs, programmers and alike.

There have been quite a few suggestions posted on the forums, however for sake of organization I'd like to keep things here. I'll update this post periodically with the suggestions we will consider and implement, marking things off the list and adding things to the list as time goes one.

Thanks for supporting vpsBoard!


----------



## Mun

Just be open with us and support other communities


----------



## Kyle

I'd also like to request that we don't bring in cocky mods who get power hungry and keep ones that respect us. Don't get me wrong we need mods who will enforce the rules but not ones that think they can use their status against us. When forums grow it seems they always do that, and I'm hoping that doesn't happen here


----------



## Chronic

Start capitalizing VPS properly. _*snickers*_

In all honesty, I think so far you've been doing a great job and the openness is a refreshing experience.


----------



## HalfEatenPie

Chronic said:


> In all honesty, I think so far you've been doing a great job and the openness is a refreshing experience.


 

So... um... you got some chronic?  You know.  I'd like to experience this refreshing feeling too...

*DISCLAIMER:* This is a joke.


----------



## Aldryic C'boas

HalfEatenPie said:


> DISCLAIMER: This is a joke.


 

oh you


----------



## drmike

I think you folks are doing a stellar job @MannDude.

Only recommendation I have now would be getting people on some shifts to deal with things since it appears you and Nick have been up for days on end.


----------



## D. Strout

I'd like a couple extra forums, one under Virtual Private Servers for "related services" like domains, DNS, etc., otherwise "general talk" gets too cluttered. Also, a place for domain auctions, possibly even with some sort of built-in bidding system (asking too much? maybe...) I think as well that the idea previously put forward for a portal with the latest VPS offers and possibly highly upvoted forum topics would be great.


----------



## HalfEatenPie

D. Strout said:


> Also, a place for domain auctions,


 

I believe that's already present under http://vpsboard.com/index.php?/forum/22-domains/



D. Strout said:


> possibly even with some sort of built-in bidding system


I'd love to have this personally.



D. Strout said:


> I think as well that the idea previously put forward for a portal with the latest VPS offers and possibly highly upvoted forum topics would be great.


  

Some great ideas there.  



D. Strout said:


> I'd like a couple extra forums, one under Virtual Private Servers for "related services" like domains, DNS, etc., otherwise "general talk" gets too cluttered.


 

Ehhh, I see what you mean!  Personally though I find the current setup fine because I feel like dividing it up way too much would just... be too spreadout-ish.


----------



## SeriesN

Please please please, make sure no summer host.


----------



## drmike

SeriesN said:


> Please please please, make sure no summer host.


No easy way to stop those from creeping. 

But when they do show up it should be obvious.  It will be out of Buffalo, Scranton or Kansas CIty.   I'll be the one grilling the bacon on their offers.


----------



## jcaleb

more threads about technical stuff. the other forum is not like this anymore.


----------



## D. Strout

HalfEatenPie said:


> Ehhh, I see what you mean! Personally though I find the current setup fine because I feel like dividing it up way too much would just... be too spreadout-ish.


Yeah, I see what you mean there, but even just for clarification: for topics such as these, should I post in VPS->General Talk or Offtopic? Technically it is offtopic, but it should _probably_ go in VPS...


----------



## vanarp

MannDude said:


> Thanks for supporting vpsBoard!


 

You are really doing great job here. Appreciate your efforts and passion for vps community building. I especially like how you seek feedback and suggestions 

Here are some thoughts from my side that I think are important:


I would like to see a section like *Know your Provider* where each and every provider trying to post an offer on vpsBoard should have his business and infrastructure details published. They need to own their thread and update it as necessary when changes happen. When they post an offer they can simply leave a link to this thread to know more about them as a provider.

Currently mentioning someone already on the thread is easy. But, *mentioning *some person who has not posted on the thread is quite inconvenient. Please find a plugin to fix this so that simply using @MannDude should be enough to notify the person.

I prefer to see Non-OffTopic content on top when I click *View New Content*. We want to grow as a VPS Hosting Community and so we need to show more relevant content above the fold (without having to scroll down) anytime.

As I requested on the other thread, it might be a good idea to show how the site is performing. So please keep posting *weekly stats* like you just posted on that thread.

How about setting up a *CDN *and also *Anycast DNS* for faster rendering of the site across the world? I think it makes a lot of difference for those outside of US.

Some of us do not like this default theme of IPB. Consider making few more themes available (basically of different color schemes including one suitable for nights)  so that we can`2 use *Change Theme* in the footer to switch as needed.

Please setup a PayPal *Donate button*. Accepting donations is crucial to quickly implement features that are important for the community. We do not want the financial burden of maintaining the site on you alone and it is not a good thing as well. Accept donations and make the expenditure details visible to community.

Finally have some strict moderation to *avoid derailing* especially the Offers threads.

Have some mods from the User community as well. You can even think about rotation of mods every 6 months or so.

These are the things I have in my mind since I started being a part of this community


----------



## HalfEatenPie

vanarp said:


> I would like to see a section like Know your Provider where each and every provider trying to post an offer on vpsBoard should have his business and infrastructure details published. They need to own their thread and update it as necessary when changes happen. When they post an offer they can simply leave a link to this thread to know more about them as a provider.


 

As much as I like this, I believe that each Company should have the right to not release their own internal structures.  Some people may claim that it's part of their "trade secret" but meh.  For those who wish to participate, it's perfectly fine. 



vanarp said:


> Currently mentioning someone already on the thread is easy. But, mentioning some person who has not posted on the thread is quite inconvenient. Please find a plugin to fix this so that simply using @MannDude should be enough to notify the person.


 

Would be convenient.  



vanarp said:


> As I requested on the other thread, it might be a good idea to show how the site is performing. So please keep posting weekly stats like you just posted on that thread.


 

I can see the trend you're wanting.  But I personally feel like this is too much transparency.  



vanarp said:


> How about setting up a CDN and also Anycast DNS for faster rendering of the site across the world? I think it makes a lot of difference for those outside of US.


 

Great suggestion, but it'd also have to agree with the plan/costs MannDude is willing to invest.



vanarp said:


> Finally have some strict moderation to avoid derailing especially the Offers threads.


 

Could you please offer an example?  I mean I'm sure I can probably find some but I'd personally would appreciate your definition of derail!  



vanarp said:


> Have some mods from the User community as well. You can even think about rotation of mods every 6 months or so.


 

Ehh, I agree with this to an extent.  I guess more detail is required.  Personally I was thinking individuals who are considered vital to the community be a mod from the user community.  

Although I'd also like a clear definition of the user community.  I can definitely attest that everyone on the moderation team are actual members (and contributors) to this community!  Hell I'm a moderator on the VPS Offers and Review forums and I consider myself a member of this community!  So if you could please clarify the "user community" that'd be fantastic!


----------



## mikho

To keep this site unbiased it might be a "problem" if a provider offers a CDN/Anycast or whatever service for free.

It could lead into the bickering that LET was suffering from. I'm not trying to drain MannDudes pockets but if there was a donation option I'm sure more then one provider and user would send some dollars to invest in the infrastructure for this board.

That way the site would not need ads (even if I personally don't have anything against ads, if it's not "to much") to keep it running.

The negative side of relying on donations is that every month is different. Some months there would be more then enough and other months there could be almost no donations.


----------



## drmike

mikho said:


> I'm not trying to drain MannDudes pockets but if there was a donation option I'm sure more then one provider and user would send some dollars to invest in the infrastructure for this board.
> 
> That way the site would not need ads (even if I personally don't have anything against ads, if it's not "to much") to keep it running.
> 
> The negative side of relying on donations is that every month is different. Some months there would be more then enough and other months there could be almost no donations.


MannDudes pockets are nearing lint.  This is a labor of love on his part.

I'd like to see donations tried on here to offset the costs.  The real costs, not some funny post expenses and after the Carnival Cruise costs.

Here's what I propose and I don't think it has been done in this industry:

Providers want to help, but can't give say those free services to vpsBoard without appearing to be involved/corrupt/behind the site/etc.  Well, fine.  Here's the idea---- providers who see the value here and want to pitch in something to help give MannDude an equivalent in credit with your company.  So a VPS provider might give $100 worth of various VPSes.  Those VPSes then will go up on here at auction/bid/buy it now style auction.

A dedicated server provider might chip in 3 older Atom dedicated servers or something.  Same idea.  Bid/auction those plans off.  

The idea should really be considered.  It isolates the conflict of interest and makes the flow of goods and items of monetary value entirely transparent.  It also serves as positive advertising for vpsBoard and the companies who graciously donate.


----------



## Nick

buffalooed said:


> So a VPS provider might give $100 worth of various VPSes. Those VPSes then will go up on here at auction/bid/buy it now style auction.


I actually quite like this idea. Wouldn't be too difficult to setup an auction site with starting bid/reserve at 50% RRP of the VPS.

+ 1


----------



## HalfEatenPie

How about this.  Similar to how WHT does their "premium membership", have a similar system here.  I mean come on, if providers use this forum to get a profit, shouldn't vpsBoard also get a part of that?  Personally I think it should be.


----------



## mikho

buffalooed said:


> Here's what I propose and I don't think it has been done in this industry:
> 
> Providers want to help, but can't give say those free services to vpsBoard without appearing to be involved/corrupt/behind the site/etc.  Well, fine.  Here's the idea---- providers who see the value here and want to pitch in something to help give MannDude an equivalent in credit with your company.  So a VPS provider might give $100 worth of various VPSes.  Those VPSes then will go up on here at auction/bid/buy it now style auction.
> 
> A dedicated server provider might chip in 3 older Atom dedicated servers or something.  Same idea.  Bid/auction those plans off.
> 
> The idea should really be considered.  It isolates the conflict of interest and makes the flow of goods and items of monetary value entirely transparent.  It also serves as positive advertising for vpsBoard and the companies who graciously donate.


And every dollar made on this should go directly to vpsBoard or split between the provider/vpsBoard?

I like the idea since it's a new way to "make money" and cover the costs it is running a site like this.


----------



## vanarp

HalfEatenPie said:


> As much as I like this, I believe that each Company should have the right to not release their own internal structures.  Some people may claim that it's part of their "trade secret" but meh.  For those who wish to participate, it's perfectly fine.


 
 

Okay facilitate a section for this and let's see how it goes. Let them disclose as many details as they can share publicly on a forum like this.

 




HalfEatenPie said:


> But I personally feel like this is too much transparency.


 
 

Why too much transparency? This thread itself is titled "This is your community". As a proud member of this community I want to know how my community is thriving. I am not asking to give complete access to the Google Analytics reports. Just show the traffic trends like @MannDude posted in the other thread.

 




HalfEatenPie said:


> Great suggestion, but it'd also have to agree with the plan/costs MannDude is willing to invest.


 

Exactly and that is why Donations are suggested. I agree with *@mikho* that vpsBoard should not be running on 100% free (can consider some discount) services by providers. Idea from *@* is nice except that it demands good effort by the mods or volunteers. Also it might lead to issues when actually implemented. Better the provider donates money.



HalfEatenPie said:


> Could you please offer an example?  I mean I'm sure I can probably find some but I'd personally would appreciate your definition of derail!


I felt below thread was derailed. It is understood that it is a non-verified offer. I feel that an offer thread should contain the offer and any questions with respect to the offer. People can review their experience with the provider or false information by the provider etc. on separate threads or bring to the notice of Moderators to take necessary actions. Simply put, one should not feel like some post on offer thread to have actually belonged to off-topic section.

http://vpsboard.com/index.php?/topic/130-premiumvm-limited-offer-2gb-at-4mo-columbus-oh/



HalfEatenPie said:


> So if you could please clarify the "user community" that'd be fantastic!


 

By stating _User Community_ I meant the people actually purchasing vpses. I know most of the vendors here are very much consumers of vpses from other vendors. But at some point conflicts _might _arise. So why not have some mods who are not into selling vpses/servers so that makes it look well balanced. This was the last point in my list and so obviously least important one.


----------



## sleddog

Add an ignore user feature.


----------



## jhadley

An ignore user feature would be great (since we've "inherited" certain users from let ).

Also unfortunately I can't seem to access it from my VPN, which I usually have connected.

 

Could you check access from 5.2.16.184?

 




Code:


traceroute to vpsboard.com (209.141.39.223), 64 hops max, 52 byte packets
 1  10.8.0.1 (10.8.0.1)  14.886 ms  13.979 ms  15.459 ms
 2  gw52160.xenserver.co.uk (5.2.16.1)  15.951 ms  16.106 ms  15.826 ms
 3  gw-sh.newnet.co.uk (80.175.27.181)  15.845 ms  14.937 ms  18.748 ms
 4  vz-622.vz.newnet.co.uk (81.3.80.26)  15.031 ms  16.742 ms  16.381 ms
 5  thn-vz-sc-vz.newnet.co.uk (212.87.79.170)  19.883 ms  20.017 ms  18.096 ms
 6  thn-core1-vz.newnet.co.uk (212.87.79.166)  19.762 ms  19.287 ms  22.204 ms
 7  gi3-6.3100.ar6.lon3.gblx.net (207.138.94.45)  27.319 ms  27.184 ms  28.230 ms
 8  nlayer.tengigabitethernet4-1.asr1.sea1.gblx.net (64.214.62.86)  159.215 ms  159.325 ms  160.306 ms
 9  * * *
10  *^C


----------



## tr1cky

Any chance of seeing the threads like on LET, where every thread is just visible on the main page?


----------



## Aldryic C'boas

tr1cky said:


> Any chance of seeing the threads like on LET, where every thread is just visible on the main page?



You can use the View New Content function to achieve this.


----------



## VPN.SH

Within the "Other Offers" section, is it likely that a section could be added for offers which do not fit within those categories? It's likely I may wish to post a VPN offer at some point if it's allowed, and it seems there was a fair amount of interest from LET, so it seems like something that users of a VPS forum may take interest in.


----------



## Chronic

This might sound a tad silly, but I really miss the randomly generated avatars from Vanilla. Does IP.Board have anything similar? It's much easier to distinguish people when they have an avatar.


----------



## VPN.SH

Chronic said:


> This might sound a tad silly, but I really miss the randomly generated avatars from Vanilla. Does IP.Board have anything similar? It's much easier to distinguish people when they have an avatar.


I agree with this. Even though the avatars were all generally similar when randomly generated, it was still easy enough to determine the regular forum members simply by these


----------



## HalfEatenPie

@vanarp, honestly I see your point of view and it's quite reasonable.  



vanarp said:


> Why too much transparency? This thread itself is titled "This is your community". As a proud member of this community I want to know how my community is thriving. I am not asking to give complete access to the Google Analytics reports. Just show the traffic trends like @MannDude posted in the other thread.


 

Ok reasonable.  I guess it was the extent/detail that I was worried about.  



vanarp said:


> I felt below thread was derailed. It is understood that it is a non-verified offer. I feel that an offer thread should contain the offer and any questions with respect to the offer. People can review their experience with the provider or false information by the provider etc. on separate threads or bring to the notice of Moderators to take necessary actions. Simply put, one should not feel like some post on offer thread to have actually belonged to off-topic section.


 

Hm.  I'll review this later when I have more time, but thanks for clarifying it.  This is mostly for myself to set an example as to what you thought was off-topic.  



vanarp said:


> By stating User Community I meant the people actually purchasing vpses. I know most of the vendors here are very much consumers of vpses from other vendors. But at some point conflicts might arise. So why not have some mods who are not into selling vpses/servers so that makes it look well balanced. This was the last point in my list and so obviously least important one.


 

So what you mean is have at least a few members from the VPS Community who aren't providers to be moderators?  Hm, worth a thought.  Although I don't think growing the moderation team too quickly is a great idea, but we can look into something like that.


----------



## acd

vanarp said:


> I would like to see a section like *Know your Provider* where each and every provider trying to post an offer on vpsBoard should have his business and infrastructure details published. They need to own their thread and update it as necessary when changes happen. When they post an offer they can simply leave a link to this thread to know more about them as a provider.


I feel this is a bad approach and is bound to drive more providers away than encourage community participation and offers in general. That being said, I *would* like to know that information, specifically loading/overcommit factors (yeah right), as well as hardware node specs, shared uplink speeds (site), shared port speed (server), QoS policies, test IPs&files, and what datacenter you are in and/or who your peers are and all AS# associated with your business. From the business side, it'd be rude to ask "how many clients?", but "how long have you been in business?" is completely reasonable as are direct links to the AUP and TOS and any network/node uptime guarantees and ticket SLAs if applicable.



mikho said:


> The negative side of relying on donations is that every month is different.


True, every month can be different, but in general, subscription based donation solves this problem quite nicely. I can pretty much guarantee costs for vpsboard are less than 30$/mo right now, and if it's more, vpsboard admins should rethink the software stack. Give an "Active Donor" star (blood pack icon?) to people who contribute some minimum amount monthly (for example 1 dollar). If Curtis wants to run ads that's reasonable too, though it'd be nice if donors didn't have to deal with them. Maybe an upcoming news/site plan announcements forums, or "test beta feature" access, but definitely not donor-only offers or off-topic discussion. With the number of active users, breaking even shouldn't be an issue.

I would like to see vpsboard operate as a nonprofit, preferably a government recognized one, but that might be too expensive (either time or money) or generally too restrictive. The level of openness it requires is very appealing however.


----------



## TheLinuxBug




----------



## drmike

mikho said:


> And every dollar made on this should go directly to vpsBoard or split between the provider/vpsBoard?
> 
> I like the idea since it's a new way to "make money" and cover the costs it is running a site like this.


I stayed away from the actual money part or split so as not to soil the idea 

I'd like to see the idea ran by some of the active providers here and see if it is doable without much hassle for all involved.


----------



## MannDude

Great suggestions everyone, keep them coming.

I think ideally to keep this place running long term we may implement a donation system and keep all costs of operating public. Once said cost is reached, donations will not be required or excess will simply be applied towards the following month's costs. I just want to keep this place up and running optimally without having too much burden on myself to do so. At this time, everything is basically prepaid for 3 months. Donors would likely be recognized via some custom title to show that you supported the community.

Another idea I had was to enable ads when you're logged out/viewing the forum as a guest. Log in, they're gone. While membership increases everyday, there is always a handful of guests viewing the site so this alone may prove to be sufficient enough to support things while the cost is low.

But this thread wasn't necessarily created to talk about financing the site (Though I do appreciate the concern and the offers to help).

*What features can we implement to make your experience better?*

*Any rules we should put in place to make this a better place for all?*

*Anything else?*


----------



## drmike

acd said:


> I would like to see vpsboard operate as a nonprofit, preferably a government recognized one, but that might be too expensive (either time or money) or generally too restrictive. The level of openness it requires is very appealing however.


So much to comment on so I'll start with this one.

Non profits in the United States often are highly profitable.  The legal status and hoop jumping with the IRS to get 501©(xxxxx) status takes years and several thousands of dollars and is a royal pain.

In return for tax exempt status and paying the government flat fees you have to justify way too much, be governed by government rules and mandates. It really gets silly and provides nothing for a site this size except headaches.  If the community blossoms and becomes a 50k active user base, then sure consider it.


----------



## drmike

I am all for transparency 

I'll contact @francisco and put some credit on your BuyVM account to help keep the site going forward.


----------



## mikho

As I'm mostly browsing this form from my phone I would love having the possibility to quote posts from the mobile view.


Thank you in advance.


Edit: and just like that I found the feature. Ignore me.


----------



## vanarp

Mobile version of the site (basically the *mobile theme*) needs two quick enhancements:


A *Go to Top* button in the Bottom

A *View New Content *link (can be an icon) easily accessible at Top and Bottom. Currently I have to scroll up to the top and click on a icon in the right corner to get this very useful link
Also, I would like to know what *security measures* have been implemented for this server. I think discussing this openly can produce suggestions to better harden the environment. Kindly note that I have no idea of the technical expertise of @MannDude or @Nick.


----------



## mikho

I have the "new content" url bookmarked on my phone. Then I open the links on a new page, when done reading I close the page and go back to the "new content" page.


----------



## vanarp

mikho said:


> I have the "new content" url bookmarked on my phone. Then I open the links on a new page, when done reading I close the page and go back to the "new content" page.


I am doing the same thing too (on my Android running UC Browser). But less clicks are always convenient


----------



## vanarp

MannDude said:


> Anything else?


 

According to below report *browser cache* is not being leveraged for some images. Same can be observed from Google's PageSpeed. Please look into this as it might help improving page load times.

 

http://gtmetrix.com/reports/vpsboard.com/ySq2MCNz


----------



## HalfEatenPie

MannDude said:


> Any rules we should put in place to make this a better place for all?


 

Ban anyone else with the name referencing baked goods in order to respect mah authority.  

*Disclaimer:* This is Sarcasm.


----------



## wlanboy

MannDude said:


> implement a donation system


What system do you want to use? Paypal, Flattr?


----------



## TheLinuxBug

I had made a suggestion here: http://vpsboard.com/index.php?/topic/149-offers-section-verified-not/page-2#entry3720

However, this may not have ben the best place for it, so I think it was ignored.  For convenience, I will also include it here for discussion:

I was thinking about the offers section here a bit ago and was thinking it would be a good idea to make a section called "Low End Offers" in light of the fact that a lot of people have come from LET and now the offers are pretty much combined.  Maybe set some similar limitations on the 'Low End Offers' section as there were on LET.  Allow each host to post once a month to each section, 'Low End' and 'Regular' offers, that way if they wish to do a Low End offer it will not effect their ability to still advertise their more premium products.   

I am just throwing this out there, what are your guys thoughts on this?  

Cheers!


----------



## MartinD

With regards to new content on the mobile theme, it is already there. Square/menu icon at top right then new content


----------



## Night

Chronic said:


> This might sound a tad silly, but I really miss the randomly generated avatars from Vanilla. Does IP.Board have anything similar? It's much easier to distinguish people when they have an avatar.


Well on the old LET avatars were just ran through Gravatar, defaulting to the retro avatars generated based on your email. I'm sure IPB has an option to enable this, possibly.


----------



## mikho

Perhaps a rule that you need to change your avatar before you can post. 


That way we never have to see the default and spambots who sign up will never be able to pos spam at all.


----------



## MannDude

Night said:


> Well on the old LET avatars were just ran through Gravatar, defaulting to the retro avatars generated based on your email. I'm sure IPB has an option to enable this, possibly.


This is already enabled however the move from one server running Apache to a new one running lighttpd broke a couple basic things. The Gravatar is already enabled in the backend and _was_ working, I see. So I'll have a go and see how to fix this. =]

I miss the Gravatars too.


----------



## titanicsaled

I'm not fussed about avatars at all. I've never had one for the two years I've had an account on LET.


----------



## drmike

TheLinuxBug said:


> I was thinking about the offers section here a bit ago and was thinking it would be a good idea to make a section called "Low End Offers"


 

Perhaps a special place for the gazillions of Colocrossing ads  ?


----------



## Chronic

Another silly idea:

Maybe we could have a *recommendations* section on the forums? Basically it would be a just what it sounds like, a forum section dedicated to collecting user recommendations of various sorts. If I were to look for a lightweight forum platform for example, I'd start a thread, people with expertise in the area would suggest them and when another member would come along and look for the same thing, they'd be able to easily find it in this particular section of the forums. This could span all sorts of categories, and the idea is that eventually each of them would have a thread dedicated to it.

Feel free to scold me if this is an absolutely terrible suggestion.


----------



## rds100

The gravatars are working fine. See mine.


----------



## Licensecart

Don't change it.


----------



## Chronic

rds100 said:


> The gravatars are working fine. See mine.


What's not working is e-mail based avatar generation for those who don't have an image uploaded to Gravatar or otherwise.


----------



## jcaleb

In the other forum, one thing i dislike is everyday, multiple post of some new random guy asking for a VPS with such and such configuration.  Which sucks, because just 5minute research, you can find answer to your question already.


----------



## vanarp

I think the *Search* feature of the forum is not good enough. When I search for "ssd vps" I am not getting any results. Where as a simple Google search for "site:vpsboard.com ssd vps" does return required results.

Please look into how Search can be improved in IPB with a plugin or something. I came across below plugin which might be helpful.

http://community.invisionpower.com/files/file/6018-hq-google-cse-pro/


----------



## Epidrive

Change the logo.


----------



## A Jump From Let

That's one http://vpsboard.com/index.php?/topic/296-should-we-have-this-as-homepage/?view=getnewpost


----------



## A Jump From Let

Maybe a minimum post count for voting, pm and else.


----------



## rds100

I don't know if I'm the only one annoyed by this, but when i click on a thread i am taken to the beginning of the thread. It would be much better if the link would take me to the first unread post in the thread. Otherwise i have to scroll, scroll, scroll and skim through everything i've already read - annoying.


----------



## mud

That was annoying for me as well, until I discovered that little icon in front of the thread title which takes you to the first unread post.


----------



## rds100

mud said:


> That was annoying for me as well, until I discovered that little icon in front of the thread title which takes you to the first unread post.


Ahh, there it is. Thanks!


----------



## MannDude

I think I will write up a guide with screenshots titled, "How to use this forum". It will include all the little tips/tricks on how to get the most out of it. =]


----------



## Aldryic C'boas

I propose the Don Draper Approach.   h34r:


----------



## mojeda

MannDude said:


> I think I will write up a guide with screenshots titled, "How to use this forum". It will include all the little tips/tricks on how to get the most out of it. =]


There is also: http://vpsboard.com/index.php?app=core&module=help


----------



## acd

I'd like a way to mark a topic as "this topic never appears in 'new content'" or an "ignore updates to this thread" button. There are many threads I cba to read that get updated a lot. Clearly, this is just user laziness but it's a feature I'd use.


----------



## Marc M.

So far so good, so good so far! Reading over this thread I think that many are just trying to perfect something that's pretty much perfected.


----------



## wlanboy

marcm said:


> that's pretty much perfected


Your're right. Nothing to complain about.


----------



## Mike

@MannDude, I'd be willing to invest into vpsBoard on a monthly basis.

Contact me via Skype when you have a mo .


----------



## HalfEatenPie




----------



## rds100

Is it just me or is this forum slow / lagging sometimes?


----------



## mikho

not just you,



rds100 said:


> Is it just me or is this forum slow / lagging sometimes?


not just you,


----------



## mojeda

It does every once in a while.


----------



## drmike

Yeah today I saw Cloudflare rear it's site down message and getting lots of slowness on posts/submits.


----------



## earl

same here.. really lagging for most part of the day..


----------



## earl

Anyone know what happened last night? seems vpsboard was out..


----------



## mikho

Ddosed again?


----------



## acd

I'd like when one of my friends posts in a thread, if I haven't read it yet, it sets an indicator in the unread/read column of some sort so I can know to read it.

A search for new posts by friends page with blurbs would also be nice.


----------



## MannDude

About the slowness: Yes, vpsBoard gets DDoSed all the time. It was quite unbearably slow last night due to some DDoS. Fran has also mentioned he'll be tuning their MySQL server again soon so that should help the performance when posting. I did buy CloudFlare Pro, though not for 'protection', it was more to speed things up for our visitor base. BuyVM is great, but the Las Vegas location, geographically speaking, is not ideal for this forums visitor base. Introduced CloudFlare to hopefully speed things up for those overseas, but I will be canceling my subscription to it as it doesn't seem to be helping much, was disabled 4 hours after I paid the invoice due to DDoS, and fucks up the JS on the site from time to time. Right now it's just hosting the DNS. I will be seeking other options for serving content to everyone else.

acd, I have no way of doing that. Would have to be custom coded but sounds like a cool feature and would most certainly be helpful


----------



## earl

MannDude said:


> About the slowness: Yes, vpsBoard gets DDoSed all the time.


you know by who?


----------



## wlanboy

MannDude said:


> I will be seeking other options for serving content to everyone else.


All that mini Ajax requests heavily depend on latency. But looking to the loading times:

GET http://www.vpsboard.com/ [HTTP/1.1 301 Moved Permanently 468ms]
GET http://vpsboard.com/ [HTTP/1.1 200 OK 2262ms]
GET http://vpsboard.com/public/min/index.php?ipbv=fde4f4cdb69df7b19270d159363cf6c6&f=public/style_css/css_6/footer.css,public/style_css/css_6/custom.css,public/style_css/css_6/ipb_help.css,public/style_css/css_6/ipb_common.css,public/style_css/css_6/ipb_styles.css,public/style_css/css_6/calendar_select.css [HTTP/1.1 200 OK 1014ms]
GET http://vpsboard.com/public/min/index.php?ipbv=fde4f4cdb69df7b19270d159363cf6c6&g=js [HTTP/1.1 200 OK 2028ms]
GET http://vpsboard.com/public/min/index.php?ipbv=fde4f4cdb69df7b19270d159363cf6c6&charset=UTF-8&f=public/js/ipb.js,cache/lang_cache/2/ipb.lang.js,public/js/ips.hovercard.js,public/js/ips.quickpm.js,public/js/ips.board.js [HTTP/1.1 200 OK 2028ms]
GET http://vpsboard.com/index.php?s=c86be6f42d683ea9b6cdc5543f17a479&app=core&module=task [HTTP/1.1 200 OK 2745ms]

You should think about merging and moving the css/js files to another box. Or at least try to serve them on static files and not through php.


----------



## shovenose

Yeah, it's hard to enjoy the forum when it only loads about half the time, and 3 out of 4 posts won't ever Post.


----------



## drmike

shovenose said:


> Yeah, it's hard to enjoy the forum when it only loads about half the time, and 3 out of 4 posts won't ever Post.


Yeah that's the fools DDoS'ing the site usually.

Site has been good for me since I got to catching up a few hours ago.  Was really bad past few days....


----------



## mikho

I haven't noticed it that much, it could be because I'm in another timezone and read/posts when most of the americans are sleeping or doing better things.


Personally the LV location isn't that good because of the natural latency I have cross the globe but I'll survive.


One new thing that I would like this board to have is more members, when reading posts from yesterday and earlier I see the same "old" people posting.


It would be nice with a new friendly face sometimes. Invite your friends, enemys ....


----------



## MannDude

Yeah, I'll look more into how to improve the performance on the board so everything runs more smoothly. BuyVM offers affordable protection against DDoS, which was (and continues to be) an issue for us. Though I do agree that Las Vegas, geographically speaking, isn't the best location for our visitor base. My main concern at this point is _staying online_ and doing so at a low cost, performance, while very important, has to come second right now.


----------



## Epidrive

Hey! We really need a good logo.


----------



## drmike

FrapHost said:


> Hey! We really need a good logo.


A logo, really?


----------



## eva2000

Page load speed in general is a bit slow, each click of a forum link, I am greeted with 3-6 seconds background coloured blank page before it redirects to next intended page.


----------



## SeriesN

Maybe a quarterly top-10 provider poll like let? I want to see more poney vs nick vs sal vs Timmah, I meant Tim.


----------



## D. Strout

Though a logo might be nice, I like the site like it is. The provider poll is a good idea though. I would be interested to see a few logo mockups once designed to get a feel for what a logo could look like.


----------



## nocom

wrong idea


----------



## D. Strout

nocom said:


> new rule for providers no IP6 no membership


Now that's a little drastic. As much as I'm a fan of IPv6, it's not _always_ a deal breaker, and I suspect we might miss out on a few otherwise good offers/providers with a rule like this.


----------



## NodeBytes

nocom said:


> new rule for providers no IP6 no membership


Not all DCs have ipv6 so this would be unfair to providers in that way as well.


----------



## vanarp

*@**MannDude*, I think it will be a good idea to keep us posted on the implementation status of suggestions/recommendations that are considered.


----------



## drmike

Can we just ban all offers on Colocrossings network?  Gets rid of the IPV6 issue everyone whines about, it gets rid of most vestiges of the low end and it keeps one front company from using this place to shill.


----------



## MannDude

buffalooed said:


> Can we just ban all offers on Colocrossings network?  Gets rid of the IPV6 issue everyone whines about, it gets rid of most vestiges of the low end and it keeps one front company from using this place to shill.


Nah, unfortunately. But providers should be posting their DC location in their offers anyway, so those who wish to choose to do business with anyone but CC can do so.

Only downside is some folks are ashamed of being with CC. Instead of listing them as the DC they list, well, the *actually* DC their servers are in because it's not like CC _owns_ massive datacenters around the country. They've got some rackspace and probably some cages around the US. So with that, people just list the actual DC instead of who they're being billed by.


----------



## wlanboy

buffalooed said:


> Can we just ban all offers on Colocrossings network?


A simple no.

There are some providers doing a great job at CC.


----------



## NodeBytes

wlanboy said:


> There are some providers doing a great job at CC.


Very true. IPXCore is one of my favorites.


----------



## drmike

IPXCore is good.

BuyVM is good.


----------



## nocom

.


----------



## vanarp

nocom said:


> can we make it better ?


 
You mean the load times of the site or the forum itself?


----------



## wlanboy

bcarlsonmedia said:


> Very true. IPXCore is one of my favorites.





buffalooed said:


> IPXCore is good.
> 
> BuyVM is good.


I would add BlueVM to the list.


----------



## vanarp

Today I am experiencing too bad load times for VPSB pages. Anyone else?


----------



## drmike

Yes, vpsBoard is getting slammed by attacks today it seems.  Very slow to load and posting messages takes quite a long time.


----------



## MannDude

Much better today. Much better.


----------



## D. Strout

Has the site just constantly been under DDoS since it got popular? I'm glad it's behind two layers of protection (CloudFlare and BuyVM filtering). Hopefully them DDoSers will get a life.

Also, is there any chance of making the site IPv6-accessible?


----------



## rds100

Doesn't cloudflare provide ipv6 access?


----------



## MannDude

D. Strout said:


> Has the site just constantly been under DDoS since it got popular? I'm glad it's behind two layers of protection (CloudFlare and BuyVM filtering). Hopefully them DDoSers will get a life.
> 
> Also, is there any chance of making the site IPv6-accessible?


I'm not sure, as I don't actually have any access to traffic graphs or anything. That stuff doesn't work in BuyVM SolusVM and I don't get alerted when filtering kicks in or anything. At one point Fran mentioned, when I asked him if we were getting DDoSed, he mentioned something allong the lines of, 'Yeah, for days'.

IPv6: 2400:cb00:2048:1::8d65:7821 should work, if not use ipv6.vpsboard.com This is with CloudFlare, and not BuyVM though. Pretty sure they offer IPv6 but haven't been too bothered with getting it working properly.


----------



## drmike

Well, IPV6 should be a welcome addition to the site soon, in official IPV6 route   

Relating to the malicious traffic, I'd get some CLI stuff running keeping eyeballs on traffic throughput and general indicators since lacking notifications about the attacks.

Also would try to facilitate the same self monitoring for the MySQL part.  I suspect the site probably has gotten smacked by bad POST traffic and some other long running scripts with multiple requests.  Good to isolate stuff like that.


----------



## D. Strout

Any chance of enabling users to delete their own posts? It seems like this should be possible, and it's somewhat annoying to me seeing "delete" posts since it can't be done any other way right now.


----------



## HalfEatenPie

D. Strout said:


> Any chance of enabling users to delete their own posts? It seems like this should be possible, and it's somewhat annoying to me seeing "delete" posts since it can't be done any other way right now.


 

I personally don't see reasons why this should be allowed.  If deleting or removing of content is required then just flag it is what I'd request.  I feel like if individual members could delete their own posts then conversations would have constant holes and just missing content here and there.


----------



## D. Strout

I don't think so. I would delete posts because they are erroneous, no longer relevant, or posted mistakenly. I suspect others would too. These are just a few legitimate reasons why post deletion should be allowed.


----------



## HalfEatenPie

Well, again I'll just state report it and request content removal.  If you wrote it and you request the content to be removed then I guarantee you all of the staff are willing to comply.  Personally I have never refused a request for a person to remove their own content.


----------



## Supicioso

This will probably be my first and only suggestion.

Remove post count, or at least the display of post count. It serves no useful purpose outside of staff/moderation. 

It promotes spam posting since post count is generally seen as a goal or "mine is longer then yours".


----------



## D. Strout

You mean this?







I have to disagree - when I see a new member (like you), I look at their post count over time to see how much they're willing to invest in the community. If they don't make many posts, then I assume they don't intend to contribute much, and I'm not as inclined to help them out.

Also, I would personally advise you not to change your username too much - too confusing.


----------



## mikho

HalfEatenPie said:


> Well, again I'll just state report it and request content removal. If you wrote it and you request the content to be removed then I guarantee you all of the staff are willing to comply. Personally I have never refused a request for a person to remove their own content.


This.


I do agree, it's a mod job to delete posts. Not a user job. If you feel something is wrong eith you origibal post, edit it and rempve content. Then report it.


Even if I feel that a post should never be deleted unless its spam or double post.


Or breaking any rule.


----------



## Supicioso

D. Strout said:


> You mean this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have to disagree - when I see a new member (like you), I look at their post count over time to see how much they're willing to invest in the community. If they don't make many posts, then I assume they don't intend to contribute much, and I'm not as inclined to help them out.
> 
> Also, I would personally advise you not to change your username too much - too confusing.


Post count has nothing to do with investing in a community. It's quality, not 1000+ posts that make a good contributor.


----------



## XFS_Duke

I'm for the Know your Provider forum... I'd be willing to post a lot of information of my company... Just not too much that would give people ways to mess with us, but stuff like upper management team, owners, registered business or not and stuff like that... Even a write up on who we are... Not a lot of providers want to post that because who they are may be kids or summer hosts. We're not a summer host and we're a registered business in Louisiana. So, I don't see why a lot of providers wouldn't want to show their status to the community. I'm for the "Premium" subscriptions as well, just don't make it too pricey and it might be a good idea to allow "teams" with one team type payment. Like, me and Brian and Brad will be here eventually...

Either way, I think the forum is awesome as it is.. I like the donation option.

I like the auction type stuff as well. I'd provide some VPS accounts to vpsBoard to help out.

I tried to send a message to you MannDude on Skype about this as i'd like to be the first provider to do so.

I also think a good thing to do would be to not focus so much on the larger providers but try and help the smaller, struggling ones. LEB could of done it, but they chose to stick to others.

Make a forum dedicated to offers that are submitted that the moderators review and rate. Have a team of like 3 people review a offer, then post their results. Not sure how well that would work out, but it could keep some of the Summer Hosts out of the mix. I think people here trust the community leaders so I think it would be a good idea... Don't get too much like LEB though...

Make a poll of the ones you'd like the most and let users rate them. I think that would be the best way. Just take like lets say the top 5 features and let everyone rate them and then add the top 3. 

Might be a good idea... Sorry about the rambling  the TV got my attention but my fingers didn't stop... lol


----------



## Supicioso

Woah, Louisiana? Small world. I'm in the same state.

I think the forum should stay neutral in that aspect. Doing things that way will get to be a little biased further down the line.


----------



## XFS_Duke

Yep... Got Skype?


----------



## D. Strout

What is the quota of positive votes for a day? I keep hitting it, kind of annoying. Would be awesome if it could be based off of post count and/or how many thanks the user has received. Kinda like the StackExchange sites.


----------



## GVH-Jon

Introduce Premium/VIP Membership and have a Premium/VIP section 

I'd be more than happy to sponsor this place.


----------



## mikho

GVH-Jon said:


> Introduce Premium/VIP Membership and have a Premium/VIP section
> 
> 
> .


Nah, too much WHT over that.


----------



## SeriesN

Why not corporate membership and charge 1200/year for it? That should cover up all the cost plus would pay curtis a decent wage so he can invest more time running the community? Oh wait, we are doing this for the flashing badge and nothing else.



GVH-Jon said:


> Introduce Premium/VIP Membership and have a Premium/VIP section
> 
> 
> I'd be more than happy to sponsor this place.


----------



## Marc M.

Does anyone actually pay that ridiculous corporate membership fee on WHT? Oh wait... never mind, one is born every minute...

*Psst: Imagine how you could grow that money over 30 years if you would put it in a retirement fund/plan every year :lol:


----------



## GVH-Jon

SeriesN said:


> Why not corporate membership and charge 1200/year for it? That should cover up all the cost plus would pay curtis a decent wage so he can invest more time running the community? Oh wait, we are doing this for the flashing badge and nothing else.


Or maybe I just want to do it out of the very kindness of my heart..?


----------



## SeriesN

GVH-Jon said:


> Or maybe I just want to do it out of the very kindness of my heart..?


cm at manndude.com . Fire over some kindness than .


----------



## H4G

A prominent link to the Rules page, could not find it on the home page.

and please do not add a premium members section  not another $50 per year.


----------



## SeriesN

H4G said:


> A prominent link to the Rules page, could not find it on the home page.
> 
> and please do not add a premium members section  not another $50 per year.


WELCOME TO VPB KUSHAL!


----------



## H4G

SeriesN said:


> WELCOME TO VPB KUSHAL!


Thank you.....


----------



## MannDude

D. Strout said:


> What is the quota of positive votes for a day? I keep hitting it, kind of annoying. Would be awesome if it could be based off of post count and/or how many thanks the user has received. Kinda like the StackExchange sites.


The quota is now 25, I believe. Was set to 10. Not sure how to do it based off post count, I kind of like the reputation system as it is. If you say things people agree with, they 'Thank' you. You could post a ton of nonsense on the other system and get a positive reputation despite posting crap.



H4G said:


> A prominent link to the Rules page, could not find it on the home page.
> 
> and please do not add a premium members section  not another $50 per year.


Will modify that soon. Also, no Premium Members section will be added. I never planned on implementing that.


----------



## acd

Could Verified Providers get a variable length list of links under their Verified tag that has the name of the provider they verified as in it, preferably as a short name that is a clickable link? That would obviate this thread with relatively low maintenance effort.


----------



## TheLinuxBug

Just an FYI, I am not sure if others are seeing this, but the Notifications plugin seems to be having some issues.  I will click to see notifications, it will show a refresh symbol and then disappear without showing the notifications.


----------



## HalfEatenPie

TheLinuxBug said:


> Just an FYI, I am not sure if others are seeing this, but the Notifications plugin seems to be having some issues.  I will click to see notifications, it will show a refresh symbol and then disappear without showing the notifications.


 

Yikes.  I'll send this further up the chain.

Thanks for letting us know TheLinuxBug!


----------



## D. Strout

It would be great if the private message limit could be raised (or lifted?). I mean really, why is there a limit at all?


----------



## MannDude

D. Strout said:


> It would be great if the private message limit could be raised (or lifted?). I mean really, why is there a limit at all?


It's the weirdest thing. There is a setting to override that, which I did a long time ago as I quickly hit 50 PMs. Are you actually getting an error? I thought it was overridden for everyone after I adjusted that, but there is/was no setting that I could find to 'increase' the limit. Just an option to override it. Then again the backend is cluttered and not super ideal.


----------



## peterw

MannDude said:


> It's the weirdest thing. There is a setting to override that, which I did a long time ago as I quickly hit 50 PMs.





> 5% of your quota (50 messages)


It depends on the time of registration. Can you change the setting again?


----------



## vanarp

*@Mods,* I seriously feel the need for having Google Custom Search (CSE) to be incorporated into this site as the default search is quite lacking. Especially with some posts in Archived condition, the current forum search is almost useless.

*@**D. Strout*, Would you like to write a monkey script for the time being?


----------



## mojeda

MannDude said:


> It's the weirdest thing. There is a setting to override that, which I did a long time ago as I quickly hit 50 PMs. Are you actually getting an error? I thought it was overridden for everyone after I adjusted that, but there is/was no setting that I could find to 'increase' the limit. Just an option to override it. Then again the backend is cluttered and not super ideal.


It's a per group setting IIRC.


----------



## D. Strout

MannDude said:


> It's the weirdest thing. There is a setting to override that, which I did a long time ago as I quickly hit 50 PMs. Are you actually getting an error? I thought it was overridden for everyone after I adjusted that, but there is/was no setting that I could find to 'increase' the limit. Just an option to override it. Then again the backend is cluttered and not super ideal.


No, I haven't gotten errors, but that's because every so often to _prevent_ hitting the limit (which as you say still shows in my messenger page) I aggressively delete PMs. If I'd known the limit wasn't actually there, I wouldn't have deleted some of that stuff. Oh well. We'll see as PMs continue to flow in if the limit takes effect or not.


----------



## MannDude

D. Strout said:


> No, I haven't gotten errors, but that's because every so often to _prevent_ hitting the limit (which as you say still shows in my messenger page) I aggressively delete PMs. If I'd known the limit wasn't actually there, I wouldn't have deleted some of that stuff. Oh well. We'll see as PMs continue to flow in if the limit takes effect or not.


This is seriously the Private Message settings in the backend:

It's been that way for a few weeks. I'll contact IPB and find out why the PM settings are so wonky.


----------



## mojeda

MannDude said:


> This is seriously the Private Message settings in the backend:
> 
> It's been that way for a few weeks. I'll contact IPB and find out why the PM settings are so wonky.


Go to Members -> Member Groups -> Manage and click the group that you want to change (Members)

Then go to the global tab and then go down to:


----------



## MannDude

mojeda said:


> Go to Members -> Member Groups -> Manage and click the group that you want to change (Members)
> 
> Then go to the global tab and then go down to:


You're the man! This is now fixed.

Most threads that were archived should be UNarchived now. Still manually going through and doing this.


----------



## MannDude

If there are still threads archived please PM me. I think I got most of them.

So now what, better search function? I'll look into it.

Let me know what else


----------



## XFS_Duke

I'd still like to see some of the features we spoke about. The Know Your Provider forum would be a good start. Didn't you have Phill from SolusVM onboard for that? Guessing it is gonna have to wait till after the audit. I'd also like to see the ads finalized. That's all I can remember  but yea...


----------



## MannDude

Search feature has been updated. You can now use Google (now default) or the old method (select from dropdown).



XFS_Duke said:


> I'd still like to see some of the features we spoke about. The Know Your Provider forum would be a good start. Didn't you have Phill from SolusVM onboard for that? Guessing it is gonna have to wait till after the audit. I'd also like to see the ads finalized. That's all I can remember  but yea...


Yeah, he said he'd be willing to do one but is likely busy. I'd still like to interview him, though I may move on to someone else as I've been unable to get ahold of him. About the ads, I don't know yet. Trying to get other stuff on the forum _fixed_ before adding anything new.


----------



## vanarp

MannDude said:


> Search feature has been updated. You can now use Google (now default) or the old method (select from dropdown).


 
Happy to see much much better search results


----------



## D. Strout

vanarp said:


> Happy to see much much better search results


I wasn't using search much before this. Maybe now I'll actually start. Gotta say, overall I'm very happy with how *@MannDude* is keeping up with these requests and actually putting effort in to fixing things. Such a great change from LET


----------



## ErrantWeb-Travis

More themes for us to choose from? 

http://www.finalprestige.net/index.php?p=3&product=150

Looks nice. You can leave it as default as the current theme and just add more for us to pick from at the bottom of the website using change theme.


----------



## wlanboy

I just get some of these now:



Anything woring?


----------



## mojeda

wlanboy said:


> I just get some of these now:
> 
> 
> 
> Anything woring?


Cloudflare problem?


----------



## acd

Cloudflare bot-control makes posting code really annoying. I eventually gave up on it.


----------



## MannDude

ErrantWeb said:


> More themes for us to choose from?
> 
> http://www.finalprestige.net/index.php?p=3&product=150
> 
> Looks nice. You can leave it as default as the current theme and just add more for us to pick from at the bottom of the website using change theme.


I'll look into adding some free ones as alternative options.



wlanboy said:


> I just get some of these now:
> 
> 
> 
> Anything woring?





mojeda said:


> Cloudflare problem?


This.



acd said:


> Cloudflare bot-control makes posting code really annoying. I eventually gave up on it.


I'm going to ditch CF as soon as I can afford a proper CDN.


----------



## jcaleb

What I wish for this community is to have something unique that will set it apart from LET


----------



## vanarp

ErrantWeb said:


> More themes for us to choose from?
> 
> http://www.finalprestige.net/index.php?p=3&product=150
> 
> Looks nice. You can leave it as default as the current theme and just add more for us to pick from at the bottom of the website using change theme.


This I have been asking for a while. I can understand the budget limitations could be a reason.


----------



## MannDude

jcaleb said:


> What I wish for this community is to have something unique that will set it apart from LET


Like what?

And this site was not made to be a LET alternative. It just sort of happened that way when everyone flocked here. There are already a lot of differences between vpsBoard and LowEndTalk however I am happy to consider any and all suggestions you may have.


----------



## Ruchirablog

MannDude said:


> I'm going to ditch CF as soon as I can afford a proper CDN.


Take a look at Google Page Speed service. Its plug and play just like cloudflare but infrastructure is greater than CF of course


----------



## D. Strout

A couple of issues: first, Google search of the forums seems to have disappeared. Second, I can't stay logged in. I have to log in again every time I visit the site, even though I check "Remember me". It seemed to happen right after I changed my password to a randomly generated one with non-alphanumeric characters, and is still happening even after I've changed it back.


----------



## D. Strout

D. Strout said:


> A couple of issues: first, Google search of the forums seems to have disappeared. Second, I can't stay logged in. I have to log in again every time I visit the site, even though I check "Remember me". It seemed to happen right after I changed my password to a randomly generated one with non-alphanumeric characters, and is still happening even after I've changed it back.


Seems like both may have been a cookie issue. Tried the site on a different computer and it worked fine.


----------



## mikho

D. Strout said:


> Seems like both may have been a cookie issue. .


You hit your head on the nail.


----------



## D. Strout

Is it only providers (and admins of course) that are able to change their "member title" (e.g. mine is "VPS Enthusiast")? I don't see any place to do it.


----------



## MannDude

D. Strout said:


> Is it only providers (and admins of course) that are able to change their "member title" (e.g. mine is "VPS Enthusiast")? I don't see any place to do it.


You can modify this from your control panel. Anyone with 150 posts or more can do this now.

Go to here: http://vpsboard.com/index.php?app=core&module=usercp


----------



## Naruto

Ban people that make stupid suggestions.


----------



## HalfEatenPie

Naruto said:


> Ban people that make stupid suggestions.


 

Define stupid suggestions.

I'd personally put this under stupid suggestions.


----------



## mikho

HalfEatenPie said:


> Define stupid suggestions.
> 
> 
> I'd personally put this under stupid suggestions.


+1


----------



## D. Strout

Ban people that send PM spam. Oh wait, already done. Good 'ol MannDude.


----------



## Naruto

HalfEatenPie said:


> Define stupid suggestions.
> 
> I'd personally put this under stupid suggestions.


I literally made that post with the intention to get a reply along the lines I received.

You fell for my predictability trap, now everyone knows you're predictable!

Same with those that thanked your post.


----------



## clarity

@Naruto,

You are the still the same person! It is good to see that you haven't changed.


----------



## Naruto

dclardy said:


> @Naruto,
> 
> You are the still the same person! It is good to see that you haven't changed.


Hi took you long enough to join this place I told Francisco to tell you to join this one since it lacked Joel and stuff.


----------



## Jeffrey

Just make it friendlier than LET and I'm here!


----------



## clarity

Naruto said:


> Hi took you long enough to join this place I told Francisco to tell you to join this one since it lacked Joel and stuff.


I joined after the LET hack. I am just a lurker, but I might get more involved around here. It seems to be a nicer place to be so far.


----------



## MannDude

Jeffrey said:


> Just make it friendlier than LET and I'm here!


Already is 



dclardy said:


> I joined after the LET hack. I am just a lurker, but I might get more involved around here. It seems to be a nicer place to be so far.


Glad to have you here! I'd say this place is much more civil, though still lacks the same level of activity as LET. Feel free to contribute to the growth around here by posting, asking, and helping where appropriate!


----------



## mikho

MannDude said:


> I'd say this place is much more civil, though still lacks the same level of activity as LET. Feel free to contribute to the growth around here by posting, asking, and helping where appropriate!


LET activity has dropped since the true ownership went public and it is still dropping.


Sure there are many members but it is not as active as it has been.


Count the number of offers that has been posted lately, not the same amount as ut used to be.


There has to be some changes to change the path, I don't know whats needed to be done but something must change to give it a chance.


----------



## MannDude

Performance should hopefully be better now. Let me know if posting threads and responding to them is still slow or not. May need to do additional tweaking.


----------



## Ivan

MannDude said:


> Performance should hopefully be better now. Let me know if posting threads and responding to them is still slow or not. May need to do additional tweaking.


Hmm, didn't notice any slow downs or post/reply lag today, so I guess it is good now. Thanks btw!


----------



## MannDude

BUMP


----------



## happel

Aldryic C said:


> Having the "View New Content" link on the footer as well as the header would be a bonus. And on the mobile template, perhaps putting the menu icon on the footer as well? (had to fight with the mobile theme a bit this afternoon, trying to get caught up on posts)


This. Especially on mobile I end up scrolling a lot..

edit: I see the "View New Content" link is already in the footer , I missed that.

How about mobile detection for Windows Phone? At the moment I switch themes manually, which is not the most convenient since ipboard saves theme choice as a user preference resulting in me using the mobile theme on the desktop also most of the time.


----------



## Quexis

I prodded HalfEatenPie about having the option to use Markdown formatting as opposed to, or as well as, BBCode. I don't know if I'm alone in this, but I personally hate BBCode with a passion and it's the main reason I don't post on forums.


----------



## mikho

Suggestion/question regarding the posting offer "template":

Lately there has been some posting about people "hiding" that they have service with CC and I have a question or really a proposal that all offers should include city and state (or country if outside the US).

This makes it easier for people like me who are not from the US or not as good at the american geography.

No need to put the location in the title but it should be included inside the post.

And another thing, please include the virtualization in the post. I've read some offers where I'm uncertain of what is actually offered.

Comments?


----------



## MannDude

mikho said:


> Suggestion/question regarding the posting offer "template":
> 
> Lately there has been some posting about people "hiding" that they have service with CC and I have a question or really a proposal that all offers should include city and state (or country if outside the US).
> 
> This makes it easier for people like me who are not from the US or not as good at the american geography.
> 
> No need to put the location in the title but it should be included inside the post.
> 
> And another thing, please include the virtualization in the post. I've read some offers where I'm uncertain of what is actually offered.
> 
> Comments?


Good idea. We've been a little lax on these posts because the forums have 'Guidelines', and not rules. I'm going to re-write these and relabel them as 'rules' (Guidelines sounds optional) and we're going to be stricter in enforcing the offers rules.


----------



## Magiobiwan

I'd like to see Markdown as well, **IF** the annoying line break thing could be fixed. Being able to use <img> tags was handy, since the photo button isn't present on mobile phones.


----------



## MannDude

Speck said:


> I prodded HalfEatenPie about having the option to use Markdown formatting as opposed to, or as well as, BBCode. I don't know if I'm alone in this, but I personally hate BBCode with a passion and it's the main reason I don't post on forums.





Magiobiwan said:


> I'd like to see Markdown as well, **IF** the annoying line break thing could be fixed. Being able to use <img> tags was handy, since the photo button isn't present on mobile phones.


I'm not seeing any plugins for markdown for IPB. I could, however, allow a limited set of HTML to be used?


----------



## nixcom

Maybe including a mobile template to the forum.


----------



## MannDude

nixcom said:


> Maybe including a mobile template to the forum.


Already exists. Check out the footer.


----------



## mikho

We already have rules and regulations on how to post an offer for dedicated/vps/shared hosting.


Now I'm requesting an update to the domain auction rules.


An action should either take place here or somewhere else, so called "mirror" auctions should not be allowed so that it's clear who the winnner is.


With this rule it should require the seller to post the auction here only the information about what domain(s) that are on auction, ending time and where the bidding will take place.


----------



## D. Strout

What happened to the thing that popped up when you selected part of a post allow you to quote or @mention? Just noticed it was gone, and I miss it!


----------



## HalfEatenPie

D. Strout said:


> What happened to the thing that popped up when you selected part of a post allow you to quote or @mention? Just noticed it was gone, and I miss it!


We removed it temporarily to help troubleshoot a few things.


----------



## D. Strout

HalfEatenPie said:


> temporarily


How temporarily?


----------



## HalfEatenPie

It was a plugin really. We got rid of it to help troubleshoot a few issues and tthings we're trying to work out. I don't know when it'll return though.


----------



## MannDude

D. Strout said:


> How temporarily?


Not sure, may seek an alternative. You can still tag people with the



Code:


[member=]

 tag. The plugin didn't do much, but I will consider re-adding it after I push out some updates to the site in the near future.


----------



## kpmedia

Now that the LEB/LET dirty laundy has aired, I support this site even more. 

It's no WHT, but it can and should displace LET given time. Most of that was noise anyway. This board has class and doesn't (yet?) attract the riff-raff, kiddies, and outright scammers.

I quit going to LEB/LET months ago, especially after the Wiki went offline. It was just junk posts. I go read big drama that spills into WHT, but that's it.

Good job, MannDude.  (Wish I'd have thought of it. )


----------



## MannDude

kpmedia said:


> Now that the LEB/LET dirty laundy has aired, I support this site even more.
> 
> It's no WHT, but it can and should displace LET given time. Most of that was noise anyway. This board has class and doesn't (yet?) attract the riff-raff, kiddies, and outright scammers.
> 
> I quit going to LEB/LET months ago, especially after the Wiki went offline. It was just junk posts. I go read big drama that spills into WHT, but that's it.
> 
> Good job, MannDude.  (Wish I'd have thought of it. )


Thanks bud, nice to see you here. I wish I could say I did something great, but in reality I believe vpsBoard was just in the right place at the right time.


----------



## HalfEatenPie

MannDude said:


> Thanks bud, nice to see you here. I wish I could say I did something great, but in reality I believe vpsBoard was just in the right place at the right time.


Success is when opportunity meets luck and skill.


----------



## peterw

kpmedia said:


> I quit going to LEB/LET months ago, especially after the Wiki went offline. It was just junk posts. I go read big drama that spills into WHT, but that's it.


Same on my side. Reading LEB/LET is a waste of time.


----------



## AnthonySmith

Just me or does this place feel like it could sustain more forums now, e.g. gaming, windows, shared hosting, show us your dog etc etc ?


----------



## drmike

I agree @AnthonySmith.   I am shoe horning lots of posts into the general style areas.

We should start a thread on forums folks would like to see.


----------



## mikho

Shared/reseller hosting


Windows vps related


Gaming vps related


Show us your...... Forum


Marketing/graphics/show-off


Some examples


----------



## HalfEatenPie

AnthonySmith said:


> Just me or does this place feel like it could sustain more forums now, e.g. gaming, windows, shared hosting, show us your dog etc etc ?


I agree actually.  That's it.  This is a pretty useless post.


----------



## SeriesN

mikho said:


> Shared/reseller hosting
> 
> 
> Windows vps related
> 
> 
> Gaming vps related
> 
> 
> Show us your...... Forum
> 
> 
> Marketing/graphics/show-off
> 
> 
> Some examples



But this is "*VPS* Board" and not a wht or v7n clone


----------



## Sonwebhost

I want a spam room where I can post any offer I want to with any specks I feel like without you have to tell me what to post and I want to post as many times as I want simply i want a spam box


----------



## SeriesN

Sonwebhost said:


> I want a spam room where I can post any offer I want to with any specks I feel like without you have to tell me what to post and I want to post as many times as I want simply i want a spam box


Yes, we have it. It is called hit the X icon on your browser and GTFO


----------



## mikho

SeriesN said:


> But this is "*VPS* Board" and not a wht or v7n clone


Oooohhhh, someone put their grumpy pants on.


So windows/gaming vps ( as I wrote ) had nothing to do here?


We already have a bunch of "show me your....." Threads on this boars, why not group rhem together?


----------



## SeriesN

mikho said:


> Oooohhhh, someone put their grumpy pants on.
> 
> 
> So windows/gaming vps ( as I wrote ) had nothing to do here?
> 
> 
> We already have a bunch of "show me your....." Threads on this boars, why not group rhem together?


We have cest pit and off topic sections . Not being grumpy but too many section makes me simply not want to read anything. Vps related topics sounds cool but tbh, shared hosting/reseller etc doesn't really mold in. I can see usage of Dedicated server offers but the rest, look at wht. They even have gardening section >_<


----------



## Mike

I've had a dormant project I've been wanting to start for a long time - thehostinglounge.com.  I've had a word with Curtis to see if he wants to setup some kind of partnership between the 2, to keep things separate - haven't heard anything back yet.

If anyone is interested in helping out, shoot me a PM.


----------



## Aldryic C'boas

SeriesN said:


> We have cest pit and off topic sections . Not being grumpy but too many section makes me simply not want to read anything. Vps related topics sounds cool but tbh, shared hosting/reseller etc doesn't really mold in. I can see usage of Dedicated server offers but the rest, look at wht. They even have gardening section >_<


Kinda thinking that users/admins need to shape the site, not providers.  Of course some providers don't want additional diversity - this just leads to more competition (and a growing awareness of the futility of 'low end').

I like the branching out idea.  Bring in more people, allow for more varied discussions.  Dispose of the silly notion that this is just 'some LE* clone'.  Would be pretty nice to bring in some more folks that have higher aspirations than just running Solus and claiming a piece of an already very oversaturated pie.


----------



## SeriesN

Aldryic C said:


> Kinda thinking that users/admins need to shape the site, not providers.  Of course some providers don't want additional diversity - this just leads to more competition (and a growing awareness of the futility of 'low end').
> 
> I like the branching out idea.  Bring in more people, allow for more varied discussions.  Dispose of the silly notion that this is just 'some LE* clone'.  Would be pretty nice to bring in some more folks that have higher aspirations than just running Solus and claiming a piece of an already very oversaturated pie.


Next time I am getting you and fran drank and gonna steal stallion. After that you can't call me solus host. 

Btw, Shared hosting is just the same, install cpanel and you are a "Cd/home"


----------



## AnthonySmith

I guess my reason for logic bombing above was this: I like the atmosphere here, but short of replying to some controversy or giving a thumbs up on an offer I dont see much general community cope, general is fine I suppose, but why not expand it a bit, maybe even just 1 more section, if it fails them fine, take it away again 

I guess what I mean is I come I read maybe comment, wish there was a bit more and move on. gaming section might be nice, an ask me anything section, a windows specific section or a code section, I don't know just spit balling


----------



## mikho

With more subforums I see that we invite other people then the "regulars" perhaps even a few that will return after reading one or two topics they were looking for right there and then.


I see no harm in adding more sub-forums, get things rolling.


Myself, I use the "read new content" link, so I don't really see all sub-forums unless I start a thread.


----------



## HalfEatenPie

Aldryic C said:


> claiming a piece of an already very oversaturated pie.


Woah woah now.  Are you calling me overweight?  That's not cool man!  You know I'm very sensitive!


----------



## vanarp

I know I can do "Mark all Read". But is there a way to mute specific threads so they do not appear when I click "View New Content"? I expect them to appear only when I manually visit the respective forum section.


----------



## Aldryic C'boas

vanarp said:


> I know I can do "Mark all Read". But is there a way to mute specific threads so they do not appear when I click "View New Content"? I expect them to appear only when I manually visit the respective forum section.


Actually, I do think this exists.  I’m fairly sure I muted two subforums... and now I can’t for the life of me figure out how to get them to show under ’New Content’ again >_>


----------



## clarity

You can filter the new content that shows up when you use the "View New Content", but I am not sure that you can all the way to a thread level. it would be a cool feature. I don't like to hear people complain here so I would like to mute all of those from the beginning.


----------



## Shados

vanarp said:


> I know I can do "Mark all Read". But is there a way to mute specific threads so they do not appear when I click "View New Content"? I expect them to appear only when I manually visit the respective forum section.


+1 for this.


----------



## Magiobiwan

Sonwebhost said:


> I want a spam room where I can post any offer I want to with any specks I feel like without you have to tell me what to post and I want to post as many times as I want simply i want a spam box


Simple! In a SSH prompt type "echo $youroffer > /dev/null"


----------



## Mike

Sonwebhost said:


> I want a spam room where I can post any offer I want to with any specks I feel like without you have to tell me what to post and I want to post as many times as I want simply i want a spam box


He needs to find a new industry...


----------



## Epidrive

MannDude I think the shared/reseller should be separated


----------



## ZekeServers

FrapHost said:


> MannDude I think the shared/reseller should be separated


FrapHost, I agree with you while shared/reseller are (normally) on the same platform, they are indeed two completely different things and should be in two completely different places.


----------



## mack.long

I think to keep this place simple. Not hugh rules or anything.. and not influence by other people or old buddies - those are killing most of the forums.


----------



## AnthonySmith

I have a suggestion, please could you improve the ignore features I am so frequently told to use?

Because:



Also it would be good to add topics started and have an option to 'do not allow user to see my posts' also.

I did not want to have to but I think ignoring the shit flinger is all I can do now.


----------



## drmike

Oh you will enjoy it... You've been on my list since I brought the feature up Ant.

It's nice, manual override when your curiosity can't be controlled.  A single clicky and he's back...

You still get to see me in user quotes 

I *only* mentioned that feature twice...

As for the WTF, lol.   Get busy, I think you have an ad to post.


----------



## MannDude

AnthonySmith said:


> I have a suggestion, please could you improve the ignore features I am so frequently told to use?
> 
> Because:
> 
> 
> 
> Also it would be good to add topics started and have an option to 'do not allow user to see my posts' also.
> 
> I did not want to have to but I think ignoring the shit flinger is all I can do now.





drmike said:


> Oh you will enjoy it... You've been on my list since I brought the feature up Ant.
> 
> It's nice, manual override when your curiosity can't be controlled.  A single clicky and he's back...
> 
> You still get to see me in user quotes
> 
> I *only* mentioned that feature twice...
> 
> As for the WTF, lol.   Get busy, I think you have an ad to post.


Play nice you two.

Anthony, I'll see if there are any plugins that may enable better 'ignoring' features if the functions of the stock one is not enough.


----------



## AnthonySmith

The guy is a f*****g lunatic.

I have been on on his list but he reads the posts anyway... completely idiotic.

He only mentioned it twice, so wrapped up in himself I could only be talking about him.

Yeah.... you know what MannDude just close my account, I am done here thanks.

Anthony.


----------



## MartinD




----------



## Lee

Umm, yeah okay the, interesting read  :lol:


----------



## DomainBop

You could make your community better by fixing the registration form.  Why The F*** isn't "Voluptuous Peruvian Sluts" an acceptable answer for "What does VPS stand for"????


----------



## Epidrive

I thought anthony smith was a 40 year old??


----------



## MannDude

Ability to upload avatars works again now.


----------



## texteditor

FrapHost said:


> I thought anthony smith was a 40 year old??


+/- 30 years apparently


----------



## MannDude

It wasn't suggested in here, but I did disable the who is online feature, as well as the showcasing of who is viewing forums and threads. It simply prevents stalking someone around the forum to see who is lurking particular threads. There is the anonymous login feature, but I rarely see it being utilized and at best maybe 5-10% of the users was using while logged in.

Not a big change. No one has even mentioned it and it's been over a week I believe.


----------



## rds100

"View New Content" seems to be broken.


----------



## mojeda

rds100 said:


> "View New Content" seems to be broken.


Define broken, it seems to be working for me.


----------



## rds100

mojeda said:


> Define broken, it seems to be working for me.


I click on "view new content" and get "Sorry, no new content found". Yet there are a lot of new topics / topics with new replies that i haven't read (i see them by the bold on the main page).


----------



## MannDude

rds100 said:


> I click on "view new content" and get "Sorry, no new content found". Yet there are a lot of new topics / topics with new replies that i haven't read (i see them by the bold on the main page).


Anyone else?


----------



## MartinD

Click it twice....one shows new posts and one shows new users.


----------



## rds100

Nope. Here is the URL - http://vpsboard.com/index.php?app=core&module=search&do=viewNewContent&search_app=forums

I have set it to show "Content I have not read".

It never worked "instantly" for me i.e. it wouldn't show newly changed / replied topics for me. So i guess it's cached for some time or something like that. But now it seems to be not showing even topics that were changed several hours ago.

I'll try it again tomorrow morning to make sure this is tha case.


----------



## MannDude

rds100 said:


> Nope. Here is the URL - http://vpsboard.com/index.php?app=core&module=search&do=viewNewContent&search_app=forums
> 
> I have set it to show "Content I have not read".
> 
> It never worked "instantly" for me i.e. it wouldn't show newly changed / replied topics for me. So i guess it's cached for some time or something like that. But now it seems to be not showing even topics that were changed several hours ago.
> 
> I'll try it again tomorrow morning to make sure this is tha case.



Ahh... actually I think I know what the problem is. The sphinx indexer runs every 5 minutes. So if someone made a new thread at say, 1:01PM it'd not show up in the search (Which, 'View New Content' is part of) until 1:05. So every 5 minutes it re-indexes.

I'll mark everything as read and see if the issue you are reporting about it taking hours happens to me. I recently did an IPB upgrade to fix some random bugs, so we'll see if something broke.


----------



## Shados

rds100 said:


> Nope. Here is the URL - http://vpsboard.com/index.php?app=core&module=search&do=viewNewContent&search_app=forums
> 
> I have set it to show "Content I have not read".
> 
> It never worked "instantly" for me i.e. it wouldn't show newly changed / replied topics for me. So i guess it's cached for some time or something like that. But now it seems to be not showing even topics that were changed several hours ago.
> 
> I'll try it again tomorrow morning to make sure this is tha case.


I'm getting the same issue now, and it is fairly annoying.


----------



## MannDude

Shados said:


> I'm getting the same issue now, and it is fairly annoying.


Well hell, me too.


----------



## MannDude

Ah, I see what the issue is. Will have it fixed as soon as I, err, figure out how to fix it 

EDIT: Sphinx is being wonky right now so I disabled it for the time being.


----------



## MannDude

Sorry for the delay. Sphinx is working again. Always something minor/simple.


----------



## rds100

Yes, seems to be OK now, thanks!


----------



## MannDude

Also fixed the 'View New Content' page. I added the sidebar to it as it's a popular page and advertisers pay for impressions. Didn't seem right that this page didn't display the sidebar. Took so long because IPB mods support isn't the greatest. Pay money for mods with limited support 

Turns out enabling the sidebar on this page was literally just the case of commenting out one line in a file. But then it threw off the formatting. Looks much better now.


----------



## MannDude

<cough>


----------



## telephone

MannDude said:


> <cough>


<robitussin>

</cough>


----------



## peterw

Better integration of vpsboard image and git service. I want to add images and gist easier.


----------



## MannDude

peterw said:


> Better integration of vpsboard image and git service. I want to add images and gist easier.


I don't control either of these directly. Though I will speak to those who do and see what can be done.


----------



## MannDude

I'm going to make this sticky for a while


----------



## jebat_ks

*Dispute & Deadpool* category under General Talk, for discussion on company & people behind them.

Eg: dedicated thread to discuss on ChicagoVPS or VolumeDrive etc.

Also to track status of provider so we know when they deadpooled/sold.

Limit to one thread per provider/company, so anything goes. Easier to track and no more similar thread on every board.


----------



## wlanboy

jebat_ks said:


> Limit to one thread per provider/company, so anything goes. Easier to track and no more similar thread on every board.


Second that.


----------



## vRozenSch00n

jebat_ks said:


> Limit to one thread per provider/company, so anything goes. Easier to track and no more similar thread on every board.


Third on.


----------



## willie

Would be nice if the "new content" subject links had tooltips showing the content and timestamp of the most recent message.  Some other boards have that, and it's conceivably a config option for xenforo.


----------



## rds100

I think the "View New Content" broke again.


----------



## MannDude

rds100 said:


> I think the "View New Content" broke again.


What appeared to be the error?


----------



## rds100

This was during the "time warp incident". It's OK now.


----------



## MannDude

rds100 said:


> This was during the "time warp incident". It's OK now.


Yeah, sorry about that. Luckily I only slept two hours that evening so it was resolved relatively quick. Had it been a Saturday where I catch up on sleep... oh dear god. I'd have logged on to chaos.


----------



## Eased

More cowbell.


----------



## MannDude

Eased said:


> More cowbell.


----------



## HN-Matt

MannDude said:


> After the LET fiasco, the bulk of their community decided to migrate to vpsBoard. Well, I'm very happy to have you here and am looking for suggestions on how to make this place better for _you_. This is your community as much as it is mine or anyone else's. Your input is greatly appreciated and will help mold vpsBoard into a quality community for liked minded individuals, linux geeks, web-devs, programmers and alike.


Try to discourage the agent-provocateur-like data mining stuff imho. e.g. HN is not 'religious slander' and I have nothing 'against' religion or nuns, in fact I admire them, but I haven't had a chance to say that yet because any time I try to respond to the targeted smear campaign against us the threads get immediately locked! (I agree in advance with anyone who thinks the drama in those threads was an uncalled for eyesore).

 

As a stupid newbie, my understanding is that vpsboard grew out of a critical attitude toward the LET Lizard Men Illuminati Stalinist Central Committee. That's Nice, but I don't want to be dragged into it. If I post here do I really have to be involved &/or used as an excuse for Man Children to write rage comic fan fictions against them?


----------



## MannDude

HN-Matt said:


> Try to discourage the agent-provocateur-like data mining stuff imho. e.g. HN is not 'religious slander' and I have nothing 'against' religion or nuns, in fact I admire them, but I haven't had a chance to say that yet because any time I try to respond to the targeted smear campaign against us the threads get immediately locked! (I agree in advance with anyone who thinks the drama in those threads was an uncalled for eyesore).
> 
> 
> 
> As a stupid newbie, my understanding is that vpsboard grew out of a critical attitude toward the LET Lizard Men Illuminati Stalinist Central Committee. That's Nice, but I don't want to be dragged into it. If I post here do I really have to be involved &/or used as an excuse for Man Children to write rage comic fan fictions against them?


Huh?


----------



## Eased

HN-Matt said:


> my understanding is that vpsboard grew out of a critical attitude toward the LET *Lizard Men Illuminati Stalinist Central Committee*. That's Nice, but I don't want to be dragged into it. If I post here do I really have to be involved &/or used as an excuse for *Man Children to write rage comic fan fictions against them*?


Man whatever you're smoking.. I want some.


----------



## HN-Matt

MannDude said:


> Huh?


I was encouraged by MartinD to publicly voice my concerns about y'all immediately locking every thread I have appeared in so far.



Eased said:


> Man whatever you're smoking.. I want some.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5lVSCWdxYVk #pray4tila


----------



## Eased

Yea the NWO/Illuminati stuff isn't news to me, I am no sheeple, but your spin on it was pretty ridiculous.


----------



## Aldryic C'boas

If you want to be taken seriously, perhaps reign in some of the ping-ponging between "I'm legit" and cloudcuckoolander.  The only impression I have of you so far is to never treat seriously.


----------



## peterw

Can you add a link to the image upload service? Always searching for the link because of the bad subdomain name.


----------



## MannDude

peterw said:


> Can you add a link to the image upload service? Always searching for the link because of the bad subdomain name.


http://imgsu.vpsboard.com 

I'll update it to https:// soon, I see that's one that didn't get it installed.


----------



## HN-Matt

Aldryic C said:


> If you want to be taken seriously...


This doesn't address anything I was getting at (if you haven't understood how to 'take me seriously' I don't mind, it's probably for the better). I was referring to a particular kind of disrespectful behaviour--pathological at best, contemptible at worst imho--that has likely imposed itself upon more people than just myself, although I haven't looked around for other instances of it. However, if that kind of behaviour is simply a banality / to be expected around here and no one is bothered by it then *shrug* bless the creepy junior NSA internet detective Man Children and their ongoing 'appraisals' of the 'VPS Industry'!

(If you want your forum to be taken seriously...)


----------



## Aldryic C'boas

Gotcha, double standards.  It's okay to act the fool without any prior example of sensibility - but when the wrong person laughs at you, it's offensive.

_Alors pas_, while I applaud your thesaurical exercises, you may wish to suppliment a dictionary to the routine.


----------



## HN-Matt

Aldryic C said:


> Gotcha, double standards.  It's okay to act the fool without any prior example of sensibility - but when the wrong person laughs at you, it's offensive.


no... that didn't address anything I was getting at either, lol.



http://hostnun.net/vpsboard.gif


----------



## HN-Matt

I realize that I'm new here and that my words don't carry much weight off the bat. I think it might make a bit more sense if I say what I mean through the words of established, respectable providers instead:





> Not being funny or anything but if I had posted those screenshots that were a PRIVATE conversation without the other person's consent I would of been slaughtered.




http://lowendtalk.com/discussion/comment/444639/#Comment_444639



> There's multiple providers that I personally called during the solus & WHMCS exploits either telling them that an exploit was on the loose or to help them cleanup.


----------



## branden_securedspeed

I noticed there is no way to delete a post after you make one, would this be a potential feature in the future?


----------



## mikho

branden_securedspeed said:


> I noticed there is no way to delete a post after you make one, would this be a potential feature in the future?


Why?


----------



## Aldryic C'boas

I suppose some folks post before they think, and end up with regrets. 

Honestly, I've always preferred WHT's method - edit/etc as much as you want, until the thread gets another reply.  People that go back and change their posts after someone replies to them are one of my pet peeves.


----------



## Flapadar

Aldryic C said:


> I suppose some folks post before they think, and end up with regrets.
> 
> Honestly, I've always preferred WHT's method - edit/etc as much as you want, until the thread gets another reply.  People that go back and change their posts after someone replies to them are one of my pet peeves.


WHT is 'edit as much as you like within 15 minutes'


----------



## branden_securedspeed

mikho said:


> Why?


Just for those rare situations when you type out a response in the wrong tab. Not a big deal at all since edit is there. Just a thought.


----------



## MannDude

branden_securedspeed said:


> Just for those rare situations when you type out a response in the wrong tab. Not a big deal at all since edit is there. Just a thought.


If that's the case, can always report it and we'll remove it. Otherwise, you have 60 minutes after posting to edit. Some say it's not long enough, some say it's too long.


----------



## telephone

MannDude said:


> Proper tagging is about the only feature I miss from LET. Just '@username' was much simpler. I'm not aware of any IPB plugin that does this, unfortunately.


In response to 


Plugin - @Mentions


Now hurry up and install it before I hit you over the head with a telephone! (myself?)


----------



## MannDude

telephone said:


> In response to
> 
> 
> Plugin - @Mentions
> 
> 
> Now hurry up and install it before I hit you over the head with a telephone! (myself?)


Well, I just bought that. Looking at the code for the plugin and there is a ton of stuff like this:


if ( !$fuck['status_id'] )
{
$fuck['status_id'] = $fuck['reply_status_id'];
$fuck['status_content'] = $fuck['reply_content'];
}
foreach( $whores as $whore )
{
if ( $whore['member_id'] )
{
if ( $whore['ignored_users'] )
{
$bitch = @unserialize( $whore['ignored_users'] );
if ( $bitch[$this->memberData['member_id']]['ignore_topics'] )
{
continue; 
}
}


Comical when tinkering around for your own personal scripts, but I just paid $17 for something I'm reluctant to use now because it appears to have been written by a child. The code may very well be good, clean, and all good but a quick peak at it doesn't inspire confidence.


----------



## mikho

Perhaps the coder has Tourettes?


----------



## Aldryic C'boas

That's one of the worst attempts at obfuscation I've ever seen.


----------



## Jonathan

I wouldn't mind a button to remove a signature on a per-post basis, and also one for the OP to remove all sigs in a thread like WHT has.


----------



## MannDude

willie said:


> Would be nice if the "new content" subject links had tooltips showing the content and timestamp of the most recent message.  Some other boards have that, and it's conceivably a config option for xenforo.


Like this?







Gotta click the arrow that appears when hovering over the threads.


----------



## kaniini

I would like to see a list of all companies presently purchasing advertising space on vpsBoard.

It would provide a nice element of transparency.


----------



## MannDude

kaniini said:


> I would like to see a list of all companies presently purchasing advertising space on vpsBoard.
> 
> 
> It would provide a nice element of transparency.


I'll make the list later, about to start work now. For now, you can just look up, and look right. Only 20 ad spots and a couple people have multiple ads so wouldn't be hard to unearth the mystery of the vpsBoard advertisers


----------



## MannDude

kaniini said:


> I would like to see a list of all companies presently purchasing advertising space on vpsBoard.
> 
> 
> It would provide a nice element of transparency.


Sorry for the delay. Been busy. _Current_ advertisers below. Couple spots are pending renewal so check the rotation for changes:

Top banners: FAP VPS, RouterHosting, BuyVM, Flexible Gaming // KnightSwarm

Side banners: Sky Toaster, SupremeBytes, CorgiTech, **********, EvoRack, KnightSwarm (x2), WireSix, ServerHub (x2), CatalytstHost, iwStack/Prometeus, FAP Vps, Hostigation, FrapHost, One Asia Host.


----------



## raidz

Don't know if this has been asked before but can you guys make links open in a new tab/window?


----------



## MannDude

raidz said:


> Don't know if this has been asked before but can you guys make links open in a new tab/window?


What links?

Links in posts like this one? Or just... all links?


----------



## drmike

KnownHost-Jonathan said:


> I wouldn't mind a button to remove a signature on a per-post basis, and also one for the OP to remove all sigs in a thread like WHT has.


You can turn signatures off on posts as a user    It's a nested option up there on top right where your user name --- therein.  I turned signatures off when vpsB just started and didn't realize there were signatures until a few weeks ago


----------



## drmike

drmike said:


> You can turn signatures off on posts as a user    It's a nested option up there on top right where your user name --- therein.  I turned signatures off when vpsB just started and didn't realize there were signatures until a few weeks ago


Plus, you can mouse of signature area and should get an X in the top right corner.  Go over there and should get menu to ignore that poster's signature or all signatures.   Just turned mine off again.


----------



## Novacha

MannDude said:


> Sorry for the delay. Been busy. _Current_ advertisers below. Couple spots are pending renewal so check the rotation for changes:
> 
> Top banners: FAP VPS, RouterHosting, BuyVM, Flexible Gaming // KnightSwarm
> 
> Side banners: Sky Toaster, SupremeBytes, CorgiTech, **********, EvoRack, KnightSwarm (x2), WireSix, ServerHub (x2), CatalytstHost, iwStack/Prometeus, FAP Vps, Hostigation, FrapHost, One Asia Host.


If you want, I can build in a page for a list of all providers with active ads and what ads they are?


----------



## Novacha

kaniini said:


> I would like to see a list of all companies presently purchasing advertising space on vpsBoard.
> 
> 
> It would provide a nice element of transparency.


I have built in this functionality. You can go ahead and visit:

https://a.vpsboard.com/data/public/

If you are in a rush, there is a compact list at the bottom. This list will change automatically as providers purchase new advertising space or decide to discontinue their advertisement.


----------



## raidz

MannDude said:


> What links?
> 
> Links in posts like this one? Or just... all links?


Yes like that one. Just in-post external links.


----------



## MannDude

Testing, testing... 1, 2, 3.... testing... @telephone


----------



## ChrisM

@MannDude Hi there!


----------



## MannDude

@Chris Miller, yes it works.

You can also click the '@Mention' under someones name if you want to mention someone in the same thread as you.


----------



## Nett

@MannDude

Please get a faster and better server. Too much downtime currently.


----------



## Aldryic C'boas

> Hello,
> 
> 
> At approximately 12:30PM PST, a customer on our network was the target of a very
> 
> 
> large DoS attack (over 40Gbps), which saturated several of our upstream transit
> 
> 
> ports, causing severe network degradation for about 10-12 minutes.  We have
> 
> 
> manually diverted the attack traffic to our DoS scrubbing system, and network
> 
> 
> performance should be back to normal at this time.  We do apologize for any
> 
> 
> inconvenience this may have caused.
> 
> 
> --
> 
> 
> Rob Tyree
> 
> 
> Fiberhub Colocation & Internet Services


----------



## MannDude

Net said:


> @MannDude
> 
> Please get a faster and better server. Too much downtime currently.


I'm transferring sometime next month anyhow to somewhere on the US east coast for better connectivity to our visitors, which is mainly US/CA/UK anyhow.


----------



## Nett

MannDude said:


> I'm transferring sometime next month anyhow to somewhere on the US east coast for better connectivity to our visitors, which is mainly US/CA/UK anyhow.


Please consider my location, Australia


----------



## MannDude

Net said:


> Please consider my location, Australia


Well... according to http://cloudmonitor.ca.com/en/ping.php it'll likely not improve for you directly, but for most it will. I'll probably be using CloudFlare Business for filtering, unless it's not better than Staminus which is the other option. We'll see. If using CloudFlare things may appear for you if I enable some of the other features that is inlcuded.


----------



## Nett

@MannDude Cloudflare hides users' IP address and will show CloudFlare's address.


----------



## shovenose

MannDude said:


> Well... according to http://cloudmonitor.ca.com/en/ping.php it'll likely not improve for you directly, but for most it will. I'll probably be using CloudFlare Business for filtering, unless it's not better than Staminus which is the other option. We'll see. If using CloudFlare things may appear for you if I enable some of the other features that is inlcuded.


I can donate a dedicated server for vpsBoard?


----------



## nunim

Net said:


> @MannDude Cloudflare hides users' IP address and will show CloudFlare's address.


Not if you install mod_cloudflare...

Or

https://support.cloudflare.com/hc/en-us/articles/200170756-How-do-I-restore-original-visitor-IP-with-IPB-Invision-Power-Board-


----------



## MannDude

shovenose said:


> I can donate a dedicated server for vpsBoard?


Thanks, but no thanks. I get offered free stuff weekly and always turn it down. All the providers I use now I pay full price, unless they had a public promotion I used when signing up. I'm choosing a provider that is not represented here, though haven't figured out who yet.


----------



## Ruchirablog

@MannDude How about moving to BuyVM NJ location? Choopa network is really cool and you have Staminus filtering


----------



## WelltodoInformalCattle

It's still BuyVM @Ruchirablog.



> I'm choosing a provider that is not represented here


----------



## MannDude

To be clear, the only reason I am considering moving _away _from BuyVM is not due to anything negative. It's mainly to alleviate any concerns forum members may have about bias here. I am a big fan of both Fran and Aldy, they're great people in my eyes, and they run a solid service and I _trust _them. However I can understand how some may think there may be bias. I host with them (as well as a half dozen other providers here too) and they advertise here. I don't think it's a huge deal, but to prove there is no 'bias' I'm willing to move elsewhere and by choosing a provider that isn't represented here. (Yet, at least)

I've been wanting to move to the US east-coast for a while, and originally was awaiting new BuyVM KVM stock in NJ. But now I think it's best to just cut ties with providers here and choose a provider who doesn't know who I am, what this site is and isn't represented here. I think it's just best for peace of mind for the community and gives me the opportunity to compare a non-lowend provider with the providers I am already familiar with.


----------



## nunim

MannDude said:


> To be clear, the only reason I am considering moving _away _from BuyVM is not due to anything negative. It's mainly to alleviate any concerns forum members may have about bias here. I am a big fan of both Fran and Aldy, they're great people in my eyes, and they run a solid service and I _trust _them. However I can understand how some may think there may be bias. I host with them (as well as a half dozen other providers here too) and they advertise here. I don't think it's a huge deal, but to prove there is no 'bias' I'm willing to move elsewhere and by choosing a provider that isn't represented here. (Yet, at least)
> 
> 
> I've been wanting to move to the US east-coast for a while, and originally was awaiting new BuyVM KVM stock in NJ. But now I think it's best to just cut ties with providers here and choose a provider who doesn't know who I am, what this site is and isn't represented here. I think it's just best for peace of mind for the community and gives me the opportunity to compare a non-lowend provider with the providers I am already familiar with.


Linode?


----------



## Ruchirablog

@WelltodoInformalCattle Meh  <_< 

@MannDude Well you don't have to listen to everyone  If BuyVM works for you without any issues I think you should stick to them. Too much transparency isn't going to help anyone. Its true some people will argue about using a provider who frequents here but ultimately the reliability is what matters the most.


----------



## KS_Phillip

You could always go with HostVirtual (vr.org).  They aren't here, to my knowledge.


----------



## Nett

MannDude said:


> Thanks, but no thanks. I get offered free stuff weekly and always turn it down. All the providers I use now I pay full price, unless they had a public promotion I used when signing up. I'm choosing a provider that is not represented here, though haven't figured out who yet.


SOFTLAYER!!!

RACKSPACE!!!

SINGLEHOP!!!


----------



## WelltodoInformalCattle

That sounds swell @MannDude but it's not going to be cheap. Hope this forum isn't burning a hole in your wallet.


----------



## telephone

@MannDude Have you looked at ReliableSite out of Choopa.


----------



## vRozenSch00n

MannDude said:


> To be clear, the only reason I am considering moving _away _from BuyVM is not due to anything negative. It's mainly to alleviate any concerns forum members may have about bias here. I am a big fan of both Fran and Aldy, they're great people in my eyes, and they run a solid service and I _trust _them. However I can understand how some may think there may be bias. I host with them (as well as a half dozen other providers here too) and they advertise here. I don't think it's a huge deal, but to prove there is no 'bias' I'm willing to move elsewhere and by choosing a provider that isn't represented here. (Yet, at least)


@MannDude You can't satisfy everybody, and you don't have to prove anything. The most important thing is to host this forum and its subs to the one you trust your personal information and data with.

First, IMHO, it is your quality and the quality of other administrators and moderators and whoever involved in the development of this forum that will show whether this forum is bias or not.

Second, I see that many contributors here are mature people that are willing to share their knowledge and most of them are helpful. This will contribute to the quality of this forum.

Third, there are critics (_sometime harsh and hurtful_), as long as it is delivered for the good of the community (_and certain prove provided_), that's fine and let the reader decide. 

Fourth, IMHO any mature member (_despite of their age_) that bumped into disagreement will settle their disagreement in an elegant way, and learn from the incident. This is also good for the community, so they can benefit from other's experience.


----------



## peterw

Keep your provider if they are ok. People will always find something on any provider and you cannot forbid your provider to be part of this community.


----------



## Ruchirablog

Had a huge packet loss just moments ago


----------



## vRozenSch00n

Same here, it even would not connect


----------



## MannDude

Well, I'm at a loss here really. I was going to sample some misc providers with 'premium' networks, non-lowend providers, and really I am impressed but without filtering this place won't exist.

From what I am reading about CloudFlare, which I was attracted to even though it costs $200/mo, was that I could choose ANY provider, anywhere, and have protection. But if you sneeze too loud I think Cloudflare will drop you and pass all traffic straight to the host. These big boy providers will just auto-null me as soon as that happens.

So now, I don't know what the hell I am doing. Probably still moving to the US East Coast or central US (Chicago) but need to find a solid filtering solution that doesn't act wonky occasionally or cause other random issues. <sighs>

Something will be done, eventually, to fix the performance issues and everything else. I just need to figure out the who, what, where and why.


----------



## Nett

Softlayer

Rackspace

SingleHop


----------



## Aldryic C'boas

MannDude said:


> Well, I'm at a loss here really. I was going to sample some misc providers with 'premium' networks, non-lowend providers, and really I am impressed but without filtering this place won't exist.


Could always go with an independent third party on the east coast, and use a GRE Tunnel.  You'd still have us "in the loop", but only as a filtering capacity until a better option presented itself.


----------



## MannDude

Aldryic C said:


> Could always go with an independent third party on the east coast, and use a GRE Tunnel.  You'd still have us "in the loop", but only as a filtering capacity until a better option presented itself.


Is Staminus better now?

I don't really want to throw all traffic from, say, NYC back to Portland just for filtering with CNServers.


----------



## MannDude

Net said:


> Softlayer
> 
> Rackspace
> 
> SingleHop


Which of those offer DDoS filtering? I'm not seeing it.

I'm not looking to get nullrouted the first time some pimply faced teen gets bored and points their b00t3r towards vpsBoard.


----------



## Aldryic C'boas

Staminus has been much smoother.  The _only_ issue I've seen is the occasional weirdness with TS3 servers - and to be perfectly honest, I'm not convinced the problem there_ ISN'T_ the silly BRs trying to cram 400 users on a 256MB instance.


----------



## Nett

MannDude said:


> Which of those offer DDoS filtering? I'm not seeing it.
> 
> I'm not looking to get nullrouted the first time some pimply faced teen gets bored and points their b00t3r towards vpsBoard.


They offer ddos protection on order pages.


----------



## Shados

Aldryic C said:


> Staminus has been much smoother. The _only_ issue I've seen is the occasional weirdness with TS3 servers - and to be perfectly honest, I'm not convinced the problem there_ ISN'T_ the silly BRs trying to cram 400 users on a 256MB instance.


Based on the scaling I've seen with TS3, that wouldn't actually be an issue (at least not on RAM).


----------



## Dylan

MannDude said:


> But if you sneeze too loud I think Cloudflare will drop you and pass all traffic straight to the host. These big boy providers will just auto-null me as soon as that happens.


That is *not true*. They directly route free and Pro ($20/mo) customers in case of larger attacks; the Business and Enterprise plans are completely different and both get "advanced DDoS protection" with no limit.

That's basically the main feature of those plans, and they talk about it all over their website, but if you don't believe that just call them up and ask live: 1 (888) 99-FLARE


----------



## MannDude

Dylan said:


> That is *not true*. They directly route free and Pro ($20/mo) customers in case of larger attacks; the Business and Enterprise plans both get "advanced" DDoS mitigation with no limit. That's basically the main reason to pay so much and they talk about it all over their website, but if you don't believe that just call them up and ask live: 1 (888) 99-FLARE


I asked customers: https://www.webhostingtalk.com/showthread.php?t=1343301

If they will not say, 'Screw this, this is too big' and pass traffic directly to an unprotected host then I'll go that route. I was under the impression that even if I subscribe to the $200/mo plan they'd just pass certain things on if they didn't want to deal with it.


----------



## Dylan

MannDude said:


> I asked customers: https://www.webhostingtalk.com/showthread.php?t=1343301
> 
> If they will not say, 'Screw this, this is too big' and pass traffic directly to an unprotected host then I'll go that route. I was under the impression that even if I subscribe to the $200/mo plan they'd just pass certain things on if they didn't want to deal with it.


 

Here's the thing: I've never seen a single person who's actually on the Business plan claim to be directly routed on it. Like in that thread, the one guy made a weird comment about what the plan "would" do but didn't say he was. It also kinda sounds like he's on the pro plan though from his comment about Level 7 attacks (there's pretty robust protection for that on business).

 

Iif you can find someone who has personally been directly routed on the business plan, then okay, maybe you should be skeptical. Otherwise, I think you should believe CloudFlare. They're straightforward about routing directly for the free and pro plans if an attack gets large. Why would they be outright lie about the business plan? And if they did, why aren't business customers in uproar all over the web?

 

https://twitter.com/CloudFlare/status/345762506205179904


----------



## qps

Just a thought for improvement - how about keyword alerts, similar to what WHT offers?


----------



## MannDude

Dylan said:


> Here's the thing: I've never seen a single person who's actually on the Business plan claim to be directly routed on it. Like in that thread, the one guy made a weird comment about what the plan "would" do but didn't say he was. It also kinda sounds like he's on the pro plan though from his comment about Level 7 attacks (there's pretty robust protection for that on business).
> 
> 
> 
> Iif you can find someone who has personally been directly routed on the business plan, then okay, maybe you should be skeptical. Otherwise, I think you should believe CloudFlare. They're straightforward about routing directly for the free and pro plans if an attack gets large. Why would they be outright lie about the business plan? And if they did, why aren't business customers in uproar all over the web?
> 
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/CloudFlare/status/345762506205179904


Thank you! I will look more into it and dig around more.



qps said:


> Just a thought for improvement - how about keyword alerts, similar to what WHT offers?


For now, use Google alerts. I'll see if there is a IPB plugin for this as well.


----------



## Kenshin

I have an enterprise customer who I had to push to Cloudflare because they were taking multi-gigabit attacks and refuse to pay for DDOS filtering in Singapore (I don't blame them, prices are...). That's about 4 months ago, so far so good, on the $200 plan. Servers are still with us, everyone's happy.

I'll recommend to use Cloudflare primarily and move the core outside of BuyVM to someone that doesn't market to the LE* segment so they don't need to get needlessly dragged into all the "VPSBoard = BuyVM" arguments.


----------



## tchen

@MannDude were you still planning on setting up a sub-board for all the provider-vis-a-vis-provider vitriol?  I'm still wanting the ability to remove those posts from my "What's new" screen.


----------



## WelltodoInformalCattle

Tbh all you have to do is ignore them, not comment, and there won't be a need for a 'sub-forum' @tchen.


----------



## tchen

True.  I want to ignore them.  You know, /ignore hence the request for a subforum so I can choose myself to filter it out of what's new. 

In point, you can pseudo-ignore the douche bag in speedos that waving their fanny in your face at your dinner table too.  You don't _*have*_ to look at their jiggly cellulous laden fat ass.  But some structure to remove or segregate such behavior is appreciated, there and here.


----------



## eva2000

MannDude said:


> To be clear, the only reason I am considering moving _away _from BuyVM is not due to anything negative. It's mainly to alleviate any concerns forum members may have about bias here. I am a big fan of both Fran and Aldy, they're great people in my eyes, and they run a solid service and I _trust _them. However I can understand how some may think there may be bias. I host with them (as well as a half dozen other providers here too) and they advertise here. I don't think it's a huge deal, but to prove there is no 'bias' I'm willing to move elsewhere and by choosing a provider that isn't represented here. (Yet, at least)
> 
> I've been wanting to move to the US east-coast for a while, and originally was awaiting new BuyVM KVM stock in NJ. But now I think it's best to just cut ties with providers here and choose a provider who doesn't know who I am, what this site is and isn't represented here. I think it's just best for peace of mind for the community and gives me the opportunity to compare a non-lowend provider with the providers I am already familiar with.


Personally i don't see that as bias as I myself will generally only recommend web hosts that I am using myself. It's the best show of confidence in one's recommendations, if you're using the services yourself as well 

Of course you could always go Amazon EC2 route  :lol:


----------



## raindog308

I've noticed that if I search for something, most of the time I don't find it.  The search seems quite broken.  I can provide some examples if you want.

If you go to a person's profile page, IPB lists only the most recent topics, not the full list in pages you can sort thorugh.  I thought IPB would let you page through a person's topics/posts.


----------



## splitice

Reduce or remove the posting delay for users with 100+ posts or Verified users. Or at-least move validation to the post complete page, I dont know if I am unique but I usually come here with multiple posts to make and a limited timeframe in which to do this (while including time to browse).


----------



## splitice

HalfEatenPie said:


> How about this.  Similar to how WHT does their "premium membership", have a similar system here.  I mean come on, if providers use this forum to get a profit, shouldn't vpsBoard also get a part of that?  Personally I think it should be.


Just thought I would raise a point in regards to this. Many of us (providers & members) dont use this forum to make a profit (or atleast its not our main motivation) and just want to converse and share knowledge. Ive always felt that a paid user class detracted from the overall quality of the forum (buy your way to the top). Experience / Contribution / Respect based ranks are what I would like to see, particularly on the user side (example implementations could be based on posts / likes / time / special combination and logic etc).

From the money aspect, I have no problem with the current level of advertising. If anything its currently less than I would expect. As long as the ads dont detract from the content of the site (e.g animated and in distracting places) I dont see any problem and in this VPSB is doing a damn fine job.


----------



## HalfEatenPie

splitice said:


> Just thought I would raise a point in regards to this. Many of us (providers & members) dont use this forum to make a profit (or atleast its not our main motivation) and just want to converse and share knowledge. Ive always felt that a paid user class detracted from the overall quality of the forum (buy your way to the top). Experience / Contribution / Respect based ranks are what I would like to see, particularly on the user side (example implementations could be based on posts / likes / time / special combination and logic etc).
> 
> From the money aspect, I have no problem with the current level of advertising. If anything its currently less than I would expect. As long as the ads dont detract from the content of the site (e.g animated and in distracting places) I dont see any problem and in this VPSB is doing a damn fine job.


Haha that was a long time ago. We decided to move away from this (well, we never went in that direction anyways) for similar reasons as stated by you. Look on the time stamp .

Safe to say, if stuff changes, you'll know.


----------



## splitice

I saw the date wasn't aware of future plans.


----------



## HN-Matt

Yo, I'm thinking of making a thread with some Premium Pastebin Sourced Data B) mined from the billing portals of every host on the forum (or every 'non-CC' host perhaps... *starts choking on a sip of milk after chortling too sinisterly*) Prolly do it up like Redenbacher was goin outta style, whatever. I'm hoping to create a large 'information set' wherein professionally siphoned data is juxtaposed with poorly researched, sensationalist analysis concerning each web host's scandalous relations with a certain brand of popcorn... and no, I will not name kernels until I get mod approval, don't even bother asking.


----------



## MartinD

Wot.


----------



## Aldryic C'boas

Imitation of grandiloquence bereft of the pertinent literary structure solely avails in presenting your own insouciant nescience.

In layman's terms: put away the thesaurus before you embarrass yourself further.


----------



## MartinD

So eloquently put. Fuck yeah.


----------



## blergh

I also enjoy pancakes. Sell pancakes.


----------



## MannDude

blergh said:


> I also enjoy pancakes. Sell pancakes.


Due to legal reasons, I can only make you 'Mike the Mouse' shaped pancakes. One ear is larger than the other. Is that okay?

I can do regular circles, too.


----------



## sleddog

The https is painfully slow, a real deterent. Just my 0.02


----------



## eva2000

sleddog said:


> The https is painfully slow, a real deterent. Just my 0.02


solution = Google SPDY SSL


----------



## sundaymouse

More respect to cat pics please


----------



## sleddog

eva2000 said:


> solution = Google SPDY SSL


Yeah I guess. HTTP also works.


----------



## vampireJ

It seems I cannot post in some topics like




posting seems to just timeout whether quick reply or from regular reply to topic. I cannot even pm an admin.

Am I restricted / regulated (perhaps 1 post per login) or something?


----------



## MannDude

vampireJ said:


> It seems I cannot post in some topics like
> 
> 
> 
> 
> posting seems to just timeout whether quick reply or from regular reply to topic. I cannot even pm an admin.
> 
> 
> Am I restricted / regulated (perhaps 1 post per login) or something?


Hmm, that's strange. I just saw your test post in that thread. You're just a regular member so there would be nothing limiting this.  If you were getting a server error it's likely the site was under load more than anything. Feel free to send me a test PM too if you want to ensure that works for you.


----------



## vampireJ

^ Yes you were the one I pm before actually. I mostly lurk now and post very rarely. So it is somehow frustrating if I have a couple of posts and only one would get in. It has happened to me three times already as far as I can remember- both happens in Firefox and Chrome.

 

But no big thing. Hope this does not affect other members though. 

 

Update: fourth time now. I got firefox in private mode. Logged in and tried posting here https://vpsboard.com/topic/208-this-is-your-community-how-can-we-make-it-better-for-you/page-17 . Neither quick reply or regular topic reply works.


----------



## vampireJ

that last time worked in chrome


----------



## MannDude

Strange. Has anyone else experienced anything like this?


----------



## mojeda

MannDude said:


> Strange. Has anyone else experienced anything like this?


Try setting "Disable AJAX for text" to YES. From in the IPB ACP -> System Settings -> Server Environment -> Disable AJAX for text


----------



## MannDude

mojeda said:


> Try setting "Disable AJAX for text" to YES. From in the IPB ACP -> System Settings -> Server Environment -> Disable AJAX for text



Let's see if this makes any difference.

@vampieJ, you care to try again?


----------



## Nett

Turning AJAX off is very inconvenient for me. Takes more time to post a reply.


----------



## mojeda

Strange, because AJAX being on was taking longer than it being off.


----------



## Dylan

Please please please re-enable AJAX.


----------



## peterw

You should doptimize the analytics.vpsboard.com/piwik.php calls because they are slow for me.


----------



## vampireJ

MannDude said:


> Let's see if this makes any difference.
> 
> @vampieJ, you care to try again?



So far no issue. But looks like a lot of members like the ajax thing.


----------



## telephone

I'm finding the "New Content" page a bit annoying lately.

When a guest browses (at least on mobile), the thread URLs redirect to the latest post in said thread. Where as when logged in, the thread URLs are base URLs and only redirect to the top of the page.

Can you append the following to the thread URLs in "New Content" section:


?view=getnewpost
 
E.g. https://vpsboard.com/topic/208-this-is-your-community-how-can-we-make-it-better-for-you/?view=getnewpost
Doing so will take the user to the latest *unread* post, just like other forums.


----------



## Aldryic C'boas

telephone said:


> I'm finding the "New Content" page a bit annoying lately.
> 
> When a guest browses (at least on mobile), the thread URLs redirect to the latest post in said thread. Where as when logged in, the thread URLs are base URLs and only redirect to the top of the page.
> 
> Can you append the following to the thread URLs in "New Content" section:
> 
> 
> ?view=getnewpost
> 
> E.g. https://vpsboard.com/topic/208-this-is-your-community-how-can-we-make-it-better-for-you/?view=getnewpost
> Doing so will take the user to the latest *unread* post, just like other forums.


In full view, click the circle (or star if a post you have commented in) to the left of the title.  This brings you to the latest reply.  Clicking the thread title brings you to the beginning of the thread.


----------



## telephone

Aldryic C said:


> In full view, click the circle (or star if a post you have commented in) to the left of the title.  This brings you to the latest reply.  Clicking the thread title brings you to the beginning of the thread.


Thanks! I glossed over those small (15x15) images as just normal list markers


----------



## splitice

I understand the need to fight spam but please either decrease the delay between posts or consider removing it for users with a significant reputation (e.g number of posts).

I have repeatedly found it slowing me down. I am sure many a post hasn't been made as a result.


----------



## MannDude

splitice said:


> I understand the need to fight spam but please either decrease the delay between posts or consider removing it for users with a significant reputation (e.g number of posts).
> 
> I have repeatedly found it slowing me down. I am sure many a post hasn't been made as a result.


Consider it shortened a bit.


----------



## Nett

@MannDude are you considering to create a blog for VPSBoard? It can probably be an "industry announcements" blog.


----------



## AuroraZero

Probably a stupid idea but here goes some how make it mandatory that providers post the datacenter in their offers. Maybe make it some kind of form and they have to put the datacenter in before it will let them post it? Not sure how this would work out though. Like I said probably a stupid idea.


----------



## MannDude

AuroraZero said:


> Probably a stupid idea but here goes some how make it mandatory that providers post the datacenter in their offers. Maybe make it some kind of form and they have to put the datacenter in before it will let them post it? Not sure how this would work out though. Like I said probably a stupid idea.


That's already a feature.

Go to the offer section, click, "Create thread" or "New Post" (or whatever it says).

There is a post template, because people were unable to read the old sticky thread that was clearly labeled, "Rules". Some people _still_ ignore the post template and just remove it without reading. So I just delete their thread instead of approving it or wasting my time to PM them and inform them of the rules. I don't want people like that here anyway. (Zero posts, tries to create an offer, leaves).

Though we're human here, we may slip up and approve an offer by mistake. If so, report one or ask the poster for the DC info.


----------



## kcaj

Would be nice is censorship was turned down a little.


----------



## MannDude

1e10 said:


> Would be nice is censorship was turned down a little.


In what regards? Nothing that I am aware of has been removed.

If you're talking about the GVH threads, I'm talking to Martin about these. We don't want this place to be abused like LET where every day there is new GVH threads that turns into back-door promoting and the common circle-jerking that follows.

I _personally_ would not have locked those threads. Martin did, not me. So I'll talk to him and find common ground.


----------



## DomainBop

> We don't want this place to be abused like LET where every day there is new [spammy provider] threads that turns into back-door promoting and the common circle-jerking that follows.


WHT uses *** to deal with problems like this and SlickDeals uses [see my member title or ask Fabozzi ]

...or you could just require that individuals acting as representatives of "Verified Providers" be old enough to legally sign a contract.

Either one would cut the back door promoting down quickly.


----------



## MannDude

DomainBop said:


> WHT uses *** to deal with problems like this and SlickDeals uses [see my member title or ask Fabozzi ]
> 
> ...or you could just require that individuals acting as representatives of "Verified Providers" be old enough to legally sign a contract.
> 
> Either one would cut the back door promoting down quickly.


In one hand, we want to be be free and open for discussion. In the other, we want to protect our user base from making the mistake of signing  up with notoriously bad providers. Trying to find the balance is difficult.

We'll put on the thinking caps and figure something out.


----------



## Aldryic C'boas

MannDude said:


> In one hand, we want to be be free and open for discussion. In the other, we want to protect our user base from making the mistake of signing  up with notoriously bad providers. Trying to find the balance is difficult.
> 
> We'll put on the thinking caps and figure something out.


Does IPB allow for 'static' pages? (no commentary/threads/etc).  Perhaps a page-per-provider approach, where a volunteer can keep an eye on threads like the recent silliness - after the thread runs its course and folks have had plenty of time for input on the original topic, "hide" the thread in a non-anon-viewable subforum dedicated for archiving, and said volunteer can update the provider's page with a quick tl;dr of the thread, the incident that caused it, and how the provider worked things out?


----------



## kcaj

MannDude said:


> In what regards? Nothing that I am aware of has been removed.
> 
> If you're talking about the GVH threads, I'm talking to Martin about these. We don't want this place to be abused like LET where every day there is new GVH threads that turns into back-door promoting and the common circle-jerking that follows.
> 
> I _personally_ would not have locked those threads. Martin did, not me. So I'll talk to him and find common ground.


I am talking about the GVH threads. I agree that too many threads will ruin the forum experience but there needs to be some middle ground for people to be able to discuss the host without censorship.


----------



## sundaymouse

It's probably time to drop RC4_128 support on vpsB's SSL now.


----------



## MannDude

sundaymouse said:


> It's probably time to drop RC4_128 support on vpsB's SSL now.


Pardon my ignorance, but care to elaborate?


----------



## sundaymouse

MannDude said:


> Pardon my ignorance, but care to elaborate?


https://www.ssllabs.com/ssltest/analyze.html?d=vpsboard.com

Chrome: The connection is encrypted using RC4_128, with SHA1 for message authentication and ECDHE_RSA as the key exchange mechanism.

Even though there are stronger ciphers available, Chrome still picks up RC4 to use with TLS1.2. As explained here, RC4 is old and considered insecure now. The number of clients actually need to use RC4 only is very minimal these days, so you could consider change the virtual host SSL config to drop RC4.

I know this is kind of security freak... But I just put this forward for the same reason people want in-house served advertisements.


----------



## HostXNow

Not sure if this has been mentioned already but what about thread preview by showing snippet of the information like vBulletin does? When short of time I use it to quickly check whether I'm interested in a thread or not.


----------



## GreenHostBox

The ability to edit our threads forever especially in the Shared/Reseller Offers section. I don't know why editing posts are restricted but it disallows us to get the word out of new promotions, services, etc. Also if we make mistakes in our thread or want to fix up some words, we don't need to bug the moderators every time.


----------



## GreenHostBox

I also suggest moving the General Talk section under the Virtual Private Servers category to somewhere else as it seems like that section talks about topics other than VPS. It doesn't feel right.


----------



## Aldryic C'boas

GreenHostBox said:


> I don't know why editing posts are restricted


There were a couple of people that had the habit of starting trouble, debasing others in arguements.. and if proved wrong or insubstantial, they would start going back and editing their prior posts.  It's a minor thing.. but imagine if you had to re-read a thread every time it got a new post, just to be sure you caught any changes/etc.


----------



## DomainBop

GreenHostBox said:


> The ability to edit our threads forever especially in the Shared/Reseller Offers section.


That would be an open invitation to scammers sitting in their basements to change the terms and specs of their advertised offer after they have suckered a bunch of idiots into buying (similar to what happens when a certain underage child host posts unsustainable offers on LET and then rewrites his TOS after the fact so he can kick out anyone who actually tries to use what they have purchased).

The offers section is the one section of the board where editing time should be limited and any edits after xx minutes should require a moderator's approval.


----------



## splitice

I tend to agree that restricting editing time is wise, however I would like to see the timeframe increased. It has happened occasionally that I wake up after a late-night post and see a spelling mistake.

Perhaps revision history on posts - but that's probably an overkill.


----------



## Aldryic C'boas

DomainBop said:


> That would be an open invitation to scammers sitting in their basements to change the terms and specs of their advertised offer after they have suckered a bunch of idiots into buying


_"But it's okay, you can say unlimited to make people want to buy and just contradict yourself in your TOS"._


----------



## splitice

Can we get a plugin for @Username mentions (with email notifications sent) like on Vanilla? Posts other than the latest can be quoted, but that only helps some of the time (mentions for out of thread users etc)


----------



## wlanboy

@splitice That should allready work.

But you have to change this on your board settings.


----------



## splitice

Err *facepalm*, yes it does. How about some CSS colouring on the mention - I never get mentioned so assumed it wasnt even linked (no style difference).


----------



## MannDude

That is something I can look into. What would you suggest? Alternatively, perhaps *bolding* the user name or something similar?


----------



## Nett

MannDude said:


> That is something I can look into. What would you suggest? Alternatively, perhaps *bolding* the user name or something similar?


Where? In the posts (mention) or above the profile pic?


----------



## splitice

Bold, or even just a darker colour. 

A quick play with dev tools shows that bold looks acceptable.


----------



## fixidixi

well exclude cesspit thred from "new content"


----------



## comXyz

I have a suggestion: each member will have a "board" - because we're vpsboard - it's like facebook wall; other members can post public messages there.

I think it should be great feature :wub:


----------



## DomainBop

c1bl said:


> I have a suggestion: each member will have a "board" - because we're vpsboard - it's like facebook wall;


A Facebook wall like Fortatrust's wall?


----------



## comXyz

DomainBop said:


> A Facebook wall like Fortatrust's wall?


No, just like your personal facebook wall, where your friends can post public messages


----------



## comXyz

I suggest that we should have notification for quoting, not just mentions.


----------



## Nick

There is already.


My settings > Notification options > Notify me when someone quotes my posts


https://vpsboard.com/index.php?app=core&module=usercp&tab=core&area=notifications


----------



## MannDude

Nick said:


> There is already.
> 
> 
> My settings > Notification options > Notify me when someone quotes my posts
> 
> https://vpsboard.com/index.php?app=core&module=usercp&tab=core&area=notifications


Retired but not gone, haha.


----------



## switsys

As I've already said 

Maybe you could keep offers completely off this board and promote the 'Daily Server Deals' site instead.


----------



## Nick

MannDude said:


> Retired but not gone, haha.


Never.


----------



## RTGHM

Making an indestructible sky castle?


----------



## Ishaq

Why is the recent threads section on the right gone? I'd prefer it over recent comments.


----------



## MannDude

Ishaq said:


> Why is the recent threads section on the right gone? I'd prefer it over recent comments.


It wasn't a good indicator of current activity on the forum and I replaced it in favor of promoting the vpsBoard Library.

I re-introduced it for a moment above the latest VPS offers but then switched it to recent comments instead to highlight the currently active threads. It just seemed like a feature that didn't need to be on the home page when the ability to add more relevant information became available to me (through the use of IP.Content and custom block creation). You can still view new threads here: https://vpsboard.com/index.php?app=core&module=search&do=viewNewContent&search_app=forums

I'm waiting it out and seeing how it goes, but I've heard a few people want it back. For things like that I would suggest creating a poll to see what the community thinks. No other forum that I know of highlights the recent threads in the sidebar so it was sort of a unique feature in that sense but I don't think it is entirely necessary. Just my $0.02


----------



## splitice

Cam we please have back the recent topics in the sidebar? Its a great way to catch up in the morning and ensure that nothing is missed.

VPSB feels so quiet without it


----------



## HalfEatenPie

splitice said:


> Cam we please have back the recent topics in the sidebar? Its a great way to catch up in the morning and ensure that nothing is missed.
> 
> 
> VPSB feels so quiet without it


Haha I totally understand where you're coming from.

One alternative to this is simply clicking on the "View New Forum Content" or this link: https://vpsboard.com/index.php?app=core&module=search&do=viewNewContent&search_app=forums


----------



## clownjugglar

Anyway to stop this or go back to recent topics instead of comments? This isn't very useful IMHO.

https://i.imgur.com/7uNFnxr.png

This has become common place with recent comments typically having 3 or more of the same thing listed.

Granted I'm mostly a lurker, but seeing new topics is more interesting than 5 recent comments, especially when they are all from the same topic. Or maybe both? Plenty of room for another field.    B)


----------



## drmike

Any chance we can get the fine folks at Flexible Gaming to do an ad revisions?  It's probably contributing to ad blocking / dislike.  

This ad:






curl -I https://keepsthelightson.vpsboard.com/media/resources/ec2de90d-e12d-4f0e-a836-532cfa3df50c.gif

HTTP/1.1 200 OK

Server: nginx

Content-Type: image/gif

Content-Length: *2424120*

Last-Modified: Sun, 16 Nov 2014 23:25:50 GMT

Connection: keep-alive

Accept-Ranges: bytes

 

When that ad loads for me in Chromium two cores each get slapped for 15% of CPU each.  Plus it's a big data payload for a lot of folks to download as well (especially those on billable bandwidth or on crap like I am).


----------



## MannDude

I just merged two similar topics into one: "Ideas and suggestions for vpsBoard" and "This is your community, how can we make it better for you?"

Update time:

The "View New Forum Content" is _BACK_ where it was previously. I'll leave it alone. Sorry for all the back and forth. Modifying stuff to get it to work properly is a PITA and it doesn't even work properly fully in the 2013 theme but it's as close as it's going to get without me picking up smoking again or tossing my PC off a cliff. (It works, just doesn't follow the same properties as the navbar but it's close enough but I _did_ fix the 'bounce' issue..)

Sidebar recent threads: Not coming back. Sorry. No other forum that I am aware of demonstrates this and I'd rather use the sidebar to display more relevant information that is happening now such as recent comments and to promote the vpsBoard Library which is going to start being filled with more content soon. You can click the 'View New Content' link to see new threads, takes all but a second. It's a minor change and I'm confident that you'll get used to it. 

@drmike : You're not the first to mention that and I'll talk to Phil to see about reducing the size. There is no size limit for advertisements and I'll look into enacting one. I believe there is a static version of that banner available that previously ran so I will speak with him.

Have I missed anything?


----------



## MannDude

drmike said:


> Any chance we can get the fine folks at Flexible Gaming to do an ad revisions?  It's probably contributing to ad blocking / dislike.
> 
> This ad:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> curl -I https://keepsthelightson.vpsboard.com/media/resources/ec2de90d-e12d-4f0e-a836-532cfa3df50c.gif
> 
> HTTP/1.1 200 OK
> 
> Server: nginx
> 
> Content-Type: image/gif
> 
> Content-Length: *2424120*
> 
> Last-Modified: Sun, 16 Nov 2014 23:25:50 GMT
> 
> Connection: keep-alive
> 
> Accept-Ranges: bytes
> 
> 
> 
> When that ad loads for me in Chromium two cores each get slapped for 15% of CPU each.  Plus it's a big data payload for a lot of folks to download as well (especially those on billable bandwidth or on crap like I am).


I contacted Phil and am updating it with this:

Original 2.31M ad:



I compressed it / reduced quality somewhat and created:

Updated 1.5M ad:



With his permission I've replaced the one running with the updated one.


----------



## ZotiMedia

1. It will be great to have a forum for the dedicated server offers.

2. It will be great to make extra forum for lowend offers.


----------



## HalfEatenPie

ZotiMedia said:


> 1. It will be great to have a forum for the dedicated server offers.
> 
> 2. It will be great to make extra forum for lowend offers.


1. https://vpsboard.com/forum/25-dedicated-servers/

2. *No.*

Those offers are available on a different forum (you can search for it by using Google), and you're more than welcome to post there.


----------



## drmike

I'll point you @ZotiMedia to DailyServerDeals.... can run your ad stuff there also.


----------



## DomainBop

ZotiMedia said:


> 2. It will be great to make extra forum for lowend offers.


Unfortunately, as detailed in this NY Daily News article, the number of low end hosts has declined sharply in recent years and there aren't enough of them left to justify a separate forum for their offers.


----------



## drmike

DomainBop said:


> Unfortunately, as detailed in this NY Daily News article, the number of low end hosts has declined sharply in recent years and there aren't enough of them left to justify a separate forum for their offers.


Bahahahahahahahahah at this!


----------



## howardsl2

@MannDude @HalfEatenPie

I have been unable to use Tapatalk to view vpsBoard since a couple weeks ago. It always says failed to connect to the forum. Not sure if others also have this issue. Could the Admins please look into it? Thank you.


----------



## MannDude

That's the first I've heard of it. I don't use tapatalk on mobile, didn't know anyone actually really did. It's sort of a PITA in my opinion as it's provided headaches in the past but I'll look into it for ya.


----------



## MannDude

@ , I've updated the plugin and am waiting for my details from the Tapatalk site so I can check the settings. Thanks for bringing this to my attention.

With any luck it'll be working shortly. I installed tapatalk on my phone so I can test it too, will update you soon.


----------



## MannDude

I really hate Tapatalk 

I've re-installed it, done everything as suggested, it still doesn't connect. I've opened a ticket with them and am waiting for a response now.  Everything in the ACP area of IPB and their Community Management settings on the tapatalk website match up. I can't get it to connect either on my phone.

I'll let you know once they let me know how to fix it.


----------



## MannDude

> Thank you for submitting your case.  We will review your case and do our best to get back to you in three business days.
> 
> 
> Thanks-
> 
> 
> Tapatalk Support


So... with any luck it'll be fixed sometime this week. -_-


----------



## MannDude

@ , please check now. Should be working.

I made a couple changes earlier after re-installing the plugin but it appears they didn't take hold immediately. It's working on my end now.


----------



## howardsl2

@MannDude Connecting fine now on my end. However, when I try to post, there is an error:


Your security key, used to verify you are posting the topic, did not match the one submitted.
Please go back, reload the form, and try again.

I then reloaded the forum multiple times, but it didn't work.


----------



## howardsl2

@MannDude

Despite the error when posting as I mentioned above, now I can connect to and browse the forum just fine using Tapatalk.

Great and thanks for all your efforts on fixing this!


----------



## MannDude

hwdsl2 said:


> @MannDude
> 
> Despite the error when posting as I mentioned above, now I can connect to and browse the forum just fine using Tapatalk.
> 
> Great and thanks for all your efforts on fixing this!


Glad to see it working again. I may start using Tapatalk as well since it appears a few people actually do use it now that I've looked at the stats, so I'll be able to more quickly act on any errors that may occur.

Anyhow, always happy to help when able. Glad all is good now.


----------



## MannDude

No one suggested it but I just realized after a recent IPB version upgrade that it broke the video embed feature. Was wondering why a couple responses/posts were blank and found that people had attempted to embed a video.

Should have reported it or said something. It must have been broken for almost a week now! 

Anyhow, all fixed now.


----------



## bizzard

Haven't read the 22 pages. So not sure if someone suggested this.

Why not auto close threads which don't have responses for more than a month or two? If its something significant, let people start new threads and refer to the old one with a link.

I personally waste lot of time reading new posts in threads which are created months before without noticing the start date.


----------



## AuroraZero

A kick some one's ass button. I think it might be a good stress reliever.


----------



## drmike

bizzard said:


> Haven't read the 22 pages. So not sure if someone suggested this.
> 
> 
> Why not auto close threads which don't have responses for more than a month or two? If its something significant, let people start new threads and refer to the old one with a link.
> 
> 
> I personally waste lot of time reading new posts in threads which are created months before without noticing the start date.


Autocloses after set non activity time seem alright.  I necro'd a thread or three lately since continuation of the matter... but....



AuroraZero said:


> A kick some one's ass button. I think it might be a good stress reliever.


It needs special features for repeat presses.


----------



## Neo




----------



## Tyler

1- The new user validation group needs to go as it discourages new users who will want to immediately post content upon registration.

If you wait for them to come back after they've been validated, you're losing a lot of casual members and keeping only providers (many of whom come just to post offers).

I understand the risk for forum spam, but that's what the moderators and administrators are there for. Also, there are plenty of plugins to diminish the risk like StopForumSpam and requiring captchas for the first few posts.

2- If there are over 3,000 members here, why are there no mailings? No newsletter that shows the top threads of the last two weeks? It encourages people to look at new and interesting threads and keeps the entire marketplace alive.

A newsletter can include:
-New and interesting threads

-Good offers

-New information from the Library


----------



## WasNotWSS

Remove the bit of the parser that rewrites known URLs to add vpsboard commission. I have no problem with you removing codes, but adding codes to links that don't have them is pretty tacky.


----------



## graeme

Limit the number of posts new users can make. At the moment you get batches of low quality new posts made by a new users who post short, useless, replies in multiple threads.


----------

